#ubuntu-website 2009-03-09
<thorwil> strange. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/JauntyCountdownBanners sometimes appears with the attachment lines in place of some of the images. a reload will often fix that, but i had the page reload with no images at all, once
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-12
<newz2000> ok, have some news on the countdown banners including the carousel from Pierre. I'll email later on today. First I have to eat.
<Turl> newz2000: are they the banners I helped to make?
<newz2000> :-) You have to wait to find out
<Turl> newz2000: are they some fancy ones with a countdown with cool effects done with mootools? :p
 * Turl looks for the blog post in which the banners are shown
<Turl> newz2000: did Stephane Vergeylen/Jolan Wolter/Daniel Vergeylen do them? that's the ultimate question to know
<newz2000> I shouldn't have said anything. Sorry to get you so excited. Wait for the email. It will come in about 2 hours.
<newz2000> :-D
<Turl> I'm not in the mailing list newz2000 :p
<newz2000> You have two hours to join
<Turl> link?
<newz2000> http://lists.ubuntu.com
<Turl> ubuntu-website list, right?
<newz2000> correct
<Turl> I'm in :p
<newz2000> OK, I'm going to get some food. Then I'll come back and tell the results.
<Turl> ok
<newz2000> ok, sorry but the announcement is going to have to wait until tomorrow so I can confirm some details.
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-13
<Mirv> I should probably again hang in here too :)
<Turl> newz2000: hi
<Turl> newz2000: did you send the email?
<newz2000> Sorry, we had a complication and it was stalled but we've cleared it up and I'll send it shortly.
<newz2000> My commitment to you is that I will send it before I go to lunch and it's 11:12am now.
<Turl> :)
<Turl> don't hesitate to ask for help if you can't make the javascript work
<Turl> pidgin crash :/
<Turl> newz2000: can you fix my name on the wiki?
<Turl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/JauntyCountdownBanners where it says Emimlio Lopez it should say Emilio López
<newz2000> let me try
<newz2000> knome: thanks for the compfight suggestion on my blog, that is awesome
<newz2000> Turl: updated
<Turl> newz2000: thanks
<Turl> you didn't choose the animated one. it's a pity :p
<newz2000> dd you read the whole email?
<newz2000> If we can get Pierre's put together we'll do it too
<newz2000> That's the problem with long emails. :-)
<Turl> but the animated one isn't pierre's :p
<Turl> I mean this one http://www.vergeylen.eu/stephane/index.php?page=banner-for-9-04
<Turl> you don't even mention it
<Turl> it's the first one in the wiki
<newz2000> oh, pierre's is animated too.
<Turl> I'll check it out, have to get the branch
<newz2000> I uploaded it...
<newz2000> http://code.bearfruit.org/~matt/tmp/PierreCarousel
<Turl> I think it needs better HTML/images, the "ARM support" or "Faster boot" isn't very good :/
<newz2000> Right, we need to make four more images
<newz2000> and end with the wheel
<Turl> newz2000: which day will be jaunty released?
<newz2000> Turl: April 24th
<newz2000> sorry, 23rd
<newz2000> Thursday
<Turl> thanks :)
<Turl> newz2000: do you know by chance, if there are 22 days to go?
<Turl> I don't want to do maths now :p
<newz2000> it's more than 30
<newz2000> it will be 30 days on Tuesday the 24th
<newz2000> so 41 days to go
<Turl> ok
<Turl> newz2000: I'm improving the animated banner for my blog
<Turl> http://www.turleando.com.ar/labs/jauntybanner/banner.htm
<newz2000> It's slick
<newz2000> Have you noticed that in firefox on Ubuntu that the animations of javascript lately tends to be not-so-fluid?
<Turl> nope :p it's fluid for me
<Turl> but might depend on CPU (mine is a dual core now, so everything is quite fast)
<Turl> maybe it's not fluid on my P3
<knome> newz2000, no problem. it took me ages to find it so.. :)
<newz2000> Turl: I have a dual core Intel ULV cpu, so kind of under-powered
<newz2000> Turl: are you using Ubuntu?
<Turl> newz2000: obviously .P
<Turl> .p*
<Turl> ULV, never heard of them
<Turl> mine is a T5800
<newz2000> the ULV are the "ultra low voltage" chips. Mine is 1.2GHz
<Turl> oh
<newz2000> Long battery life ++
<Turl> mine is 2Ghz, on a laptop too
<Turl> my battery lasts 2-3hs, and I think it's 6-cell
<newz2000> 5-6 hours (7 if I'm not working hard) w/ 9 cell. It's nice.
<Turl> woah
<newz2000> But the computer is no multi-media machine
<Turl> mine is
<newz2000> :-)
<Turl> believe it or not, it's a laptop with a subwoofer inside :p
<newz2000> oh, nice
<Turl> I just have a problem with the touchpad, I sometimes accidentally touch it and do disasters :p
<Turl> I need something to disable it clicking while typing or similar
<newz2000> There is something that lets you control the touch pad
<newz2000> It's easy to use but you have to add one line to your x.org file
<newz2000> then it's a graphical tool
<newz2000> I think it may be gsynaptics
<Turl> I was using a precompiled syndaemon binary
<thorwil> newz2000: good 2nd choice ;) oh, and i already have "mental" pictures for the 4 frames
<newz2000> awesome!
<newz2000> I can't wait to see
<thorwil> good night!
<newz2000> oh, harrypopof is his handle. I thought that was the rabbit's name.
#ubuntu-website 2009-03-15
<thorwil> newz2000: you might want to add a note to the countdown wiki page that the contest is closed
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-15
<ardchoille> Will http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown update as 10.10 release draws closer?
<ardchoille> Or is there another URL for 10.04?
<ardchoille> I meant 10.04
<newz2000> there is only one coutndown page, we reuse it for all the releases
<knome> hey newz2000!
<newz2000> hi knome, how are you today?
<knome> newz2000, i'm fine, and you? :)
<newz2000> good here
<knome> newz2000, have you had time to review the anchor change on the partners page?
<newz2000> can you refresh my memory on this? It's not sounding familiar
<knome> jpds did the change; but basically i asked if you could add anchors for specific countries in the partner list
<knome> newz2000, eg. http://webapps.ubuntu.com/partners/solution/
<newz2000> knome: and it's done waiting to go live?
<knome> i suppose so yes
<newz2000> ok, then it will go live this week for sure
<knome> with the new site? ;]
<newz2000> I'll check it out later today
<newz2000> knome: no. :-)
<knome> okay, cheers
<cjohnston> newz2000: you here?
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-16
<MTecknology> cjohnston: I am, does that count?
<cjohnston> hey MTecknology
<MTecknology> cjohnston: hi
<cjohnston> only if you can check newz2000 email and respond back
<cjohnston> :-)
<MTecknology> cjohnston: how's it going?
<cjohnston> not too bad
<cjohnston> yourself?
<MTecknology> cjohnston: well.... I have been taking some college classes that teach you how to break into things... so no - I'm probably not much more than a cheap trigger happy script kiddie
<MTecknology> i'm doing pretty good - much better lately than in the past :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> trigger happy script kiddy
<cjohnston> i love it
<cjohnston> whatcha learning to break?
<MTecknology> so far we've only broen into websites and windows systems
<cjohnston> ic
<MTecknology> I'm learning things with web attacks - some; the windows stuff isn't new; some concepts are new, like different types of scans; i know enough to break into a lot of linux systems if I'm local and not leave a foot print; nothing discussed about linux other than using nmap in backtrack.
<cjohnston> sound....
<cjohnston> interesting
<cjohnston> 33
<MTecknology> 33?
<cjohnston> ctrl g 33.. but i guess the ctrl g part didnt work
<MTecknology> oh
<newz2000> hi cjohnston, sorry, been caught up in a few things (busy work day, selling my house and buying a new one other times)
<newz2000> I have an email from you and will deal with it tomorrow morning
<newz2000> btw, hope you had a great vacation. ;-)
<cjohnston> yes i did
<cjohnston> and i even took the time to send you email on vacation :-P
<cjohnston> I should be around most of the afternoon tomorrow..:-)
<qense> Is the wiki down?
<qense> no
<qense> I do get a 500 error when I visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<qense> no
<qense> I don't
<qense> Somehow it's over now. :P
<cjohnston> hey qense
<cjohnston> hey newz2000
<newz2000> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> how goes?
 * newz2000 hides
<cjohnston> uh oh
<newz2000> it's good, I haven't gotten to your email yet, and I'm a little embarrassed.
<qense> cjohnston: hi! All fine here, just a bit busy. ;) How was your boat trip?
<cjohnston> no biggie
<cjohnston> qense: quite nice.. not long enough but too long at the same time
<knome> newz2000, what about the anchors at the partner pages ;)
<newz2000> knome: still in progress. :-)
<knome> okay. cheers.
<newz2000> The funny thing is, just before lunch I thought to myself
<newz2000> I have a little time, not enough to do something big though, what should I do
<knome> GAAH
<knome> ;)
<newz2000> I decided to go to lunch early. :-)
<newz2000> Anyway, lunch is over so now
<knome> haha, yup :P
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> cjohnston: I think your email is great, I'm replying to it now
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> newz2000: what about the other email
<cjohnston> :-P
<newz2000> cjohnston: I replied to two, is there more?
<cjohnston> maybe i havent gotten the other
 * newz2000 checks to make sure he didn't imagine replying to a 2nd
<newz2000> yeah, 2nd one sent 12m ago, first one sent 16m ago
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> maybe it just isnt here yet
<cjohnston> i got it now
<newz2000> knome: ok, I think those headings have been updated
<knome> newz2000, great.
<knome> newz2000, um, i don't think so.
<newz2000> :-(
<knome> i can see the anchors for continents but not countries
<newz2000> knome: which page are you looking at?
<knome> http://webapps.ubuntu.com/partners/solution/
 * newz2000 digs into it
<knome> cheers
<newz2000> ah, too many partner pages. Looks like the changes went to the marketplace page
<knome> :))
<newz2000> for example, http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/asia/
<knome> newz2000, btw, if the anchor name is eg. "#Finland" then the correct link is http://url/##Finland
<knome> newz2000, you might want to address that.
<newz2000> good catch
 * newz2000 wonders if he should fix it or use it as a teaching opportunity
<knome> :)
<newz2000> knome: works. http://webapps.ubuntu.com/partners/solution/#Egypt
<knome> cheers. :)
<cjohnston> newz2000: do you have access to the actual calendar on fridge?
<newz2000> cjohnston: I don't think so. I can log into the fridge as admin but I believe it's managed using google calendar
<cjohnston> ya.. there is a repeating event that is wrong
<knome> and there's an event that hasn't been approved.
<cjohnston> newz2000: fwiw the reason the link was missing is cause i was on a pay per minute internet connection when I sent it to you and didnt want to look for it
<cjohnston> :-P
<newz2000> I can't blame you for that
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-17
<MTecknology> cjohnston: ugly...
<MTecknology> pay per minute... :(
<cjohnston> MTecknology: yup
<cjohnston> 45 minutes for $30
<cjohnston> but i can write it off my taxes
<cjohnston> so its all good
<MTecknology> how much do you really get back for writing it off though?
<cjohnston> i dunno
<cjohnston> but i had to do it.. i had to pay for classes
<MTecknology> <$2/45min?
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> probably
<MTecknology> i don't like pay/minute
<MTecknology> but.. it's better than pay/mb
<cjohnston> i have 5 gigs/mo on my 3g connection
<cjohnston> off to bed
<cjohnston> g'nite
<MTecknology> g'night
<cjohnston> newz2000: you around?
<cjohnston> newz2000: I just sent the email to the ubuntu-website ml.. are there any others I should send to?
<knome> depends what the email is about
<cjohnston> website localization
<knome> is there a translators ml?
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> I would assume, but don't know
<knome> i could assume that's one you could send, if localization has anything to do with translations.
<cjohnston> ya
<newz2000> hey, no, that sounds like a good one
<newz2000> cjohnston: ^'
<cjohnston> hey no
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> its also on planet
<cjohnston> (or will be)
<cjohnston> newz2000: loco contacts since they will be involved?
<newz2000> cjohnston: if you want, but I'd say lets focus on the technical aspects first
<cjohnston> okie
<newz2000> but I'm really open to whatever you think is good… if you get the locos involved you'll definitely build excitement. Maybe too much. :-)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> hopefully the email script thingie will update soon
<qense> cjohnston: There is a general loco team mailing list, you may want to set it to there as well.
 * cjohnston presses the select all button
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> theres an ubuntu-bs team? thats awesome.. I want to move there
<cjohnston> thanks for the reply newz2000
<knome> bs = bulls...
<knome> ?
<cjohnston> yes
<knome> hah
<cjohnston> newz2000: any thoughts then on what to do since the JS doesnt look good?
<knome> js ?
<cjohnston> javascript
<knome> i have a js guru who we have been using before with the release/countdown banners
<cjohnston> did you get my email earlier?
<knome> i'm not subscribed in the -website list
<knome> let me look at that right now though
<cjohnston> any idea what its called
<knome> i'm gonna ping my code monkey and see what he says about this
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-18
<newz2000> knome: would love to hear the results. My brief test looked a bit depressing. :-(
<newz2000> cjohnston: sorry, no new info since I fired off that email. Lets see what the clever people on the list say and tomorrow when beta's dust settles I'll bounce my ideas off the sysadmins.
<newz2000> I'll be in London the week after next so I can hopefully interface with them in more detail if necessary.
<knome> newz2000, he haven't replied yet. it's 4:30am here.
<newz2000> I was kind of surprised to see you reply a bit ago. :-)
<newz2000> This is not a rush, we have a month
<newz2000> and that deadline is self imposed even
<knome> you remember rime, right? :) you know he can do wonders.
<newz2000> indeed I do.
<cjohnston> newz2000: take me with you
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-19
<newz2000> hi, lets do a test on this language thing… can someone here who has their browser's lang preference set to something other than English tell me what their lang is?
<cjohnston> hey newz2000
<newz2000> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> getting some good feedback
<newz2000> yeah, talking to sysadmin about possible solutions to this
<cjohnston> I was wondering after reading all the python things if maybe there could be a python translation of the website based on the lang pref
<newz2000> ok, just had an off-the-record discussion with one of the sysadmins
<newz2000> he prefers the static content and apache content negotiation approach
<cjohnston> uh oh
<newz2000> cjohnston: see this:
<newz2000> http://people.canonical.com/~mnuzum/tmp/cn/
<newz2000> and then this: http://people.canonical.com/~mnuzum/tmp/cn/file.js
<newz2000> if you prefer english, the second link should say "en" for lang
<newz2000> german would be de and french fr
<cjohnston> ok..
<newz2000> This will be quite easy to manage in launchpad too
<newz2000> I will open a ticket to get formal approval and hosting resources for it
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> can you subscribe me (if its an LP ticket)
<newz2000> it's not an LP ticket but I'll cc you
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<newz2000> cjohnston: do you understand what's goign on with this?
<cjohnston> not really..
<newz2000> It's a cool feature built into apache called content negotiation
<newz2000> it checks the user's preferences (sent as headers to the server) and can send different responses back based on those headers
<newz2000> So if your browser prefers german (de) then when you request this file: http://people.canonical.com/~mnuzum/tmp/cn/file.js
<newz2000> it will see if file.js.de is there, and if so, send it
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> so will this still do the little 5 word link thingie?
<newz2000> yes, and it will have multiple benefits
<cjohnston> ok..
<newz2000> because there is one js for each language, there is no need for complex js that decides what the user's language is and responde differently
<newz2000> so each js file is responsible for simply showing a link. It could be as simple as:
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> seems to me that this would make the tech side a thousand times easier?
<newz2000> document.write('<a href="http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lang/de">German Help</a>');
<newz2000> yes
<newz2000> also, there's not really any dyanmic content
<cjohnston> right
<newz2000> it's static files, which makes the sysadmins mucho happier
<cjohnston> :-
<cjohnston> :-)
<newz2000> and, translations are easier, because there are just a few strings defined in the js file, managed ina bzr branch
<cjohnston> do you have a little bit of free time later?
<newz2000> your best chance at free time today is right now
<cjohnston> ok..
<newz2000> but if you're busy we can try to meet up later on
<cjohnston> so.. with these changes.. what do we need as far as outside help
<newz2000> still need some technical decisions
<cjohnston> nah.. i can talk now.. the other can wait
<newz2000> would like to see what the community says for js. My simple example may not be flexible enough
<newz2000> we need a bzr branch and a launchpad project
<newz2000> and we need localization
<cjohnston> we already have the project
<newz2000> and the sysadmins need to say "yes" to this and provide the resources
<cjohnston> ok..
<newz2000> (that's it)
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> can you when you get time (if you havent already) reply to the list about this way of doing it (i dont understand it well enough to do that) and see what they say
<cjohnston> please
<newz2000> ok.
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> need to work on school.. ping if ya need me
<newz2000> ok, I think we're good here
<cjohnston> newz2000: any idea if they will reply to all when they reply to your ticket?
#ubuntu-website 2010-03-20
<newz2000> cjohnston: maybe, if not I'll let you know
<cjohnston> okie
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> I'm guessing our heading out for the weekend?
<newz2000> yeah, I don't expect a response before Monday
<cjohnston> The 29th.. check.. ;-)
<cjohnston> enjoy your weekend.
<newz2000> packing and getting the house ready to sell
<newz2000> tomorrow is going into the attic and removing damp insulation. :-)
<newz2000> I'll try hard to enjoy it
<cjohnston> oh yay
<newz2000> the good news is that it is roll-out insulation
<cjohnston> I'll pretend to be jealous.. while I'm at beerfest during the day and then at the bar tomorrow night
<newz2000> :-)
<cjohnston> but i have to work sunday... :-(
<cjohnston> Try to enjoy your weekend as much as you can and I'll see you next week!
<newz2000> sounds good
 * newz2000 tries to figure out why greenland is listed in South America on the beta page
<cjohnston> thats odd
<cjohnston> oh
<cjohnston> there is a link issue i guess with 8.04.4
 * newz2000 wonders what contient greenland is really part of
<newz2000> (wikipedia will know)
<newz2000> oh great, one of those complex ones
<newz2000> geographically north america, politically europe
<cjohnston> hehe
<newz2000> I think the fewest people will complain if I choose EU.
 * cjohnston complains
<newz2000> Apparently America once tried to buy greeland for $100,000,000
<newz2000> (back in the '40s)
<cjohnston> ic
<cjohnston> learning alot more than you wanted to huh?
<cjohnston> g40
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-14
<MTecknology> cjohnston: none at all
<nigelb> MTecknology: hey
<nigelb> MTecknology: I met kart_ last week :D
<MTecknology> in person?
<nigelb> yup
<MTecknology> cool, where at?
<nigelb> he sat across from me for dinner :)
<nigelb> Bangalore, he'd come down for conf.kde.in
<MTecknology> nice
<nigelb> :)
<mars> mhall119, ping
<mhall119> mars: pong
<newz2000> cjohnston: none by me
<cjohnston> newz2000: could you please ping Richard re: bug 734677....the links got put in the wrong place when they were updated to 10.04.2
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 734677 in ubuntu-website-content (and 1 other project) "alternative-download page has lucid server torrent links instead of maverick (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/734677
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-15
<stas> cjohnston: the new branch is at lp:~sushkov/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme-uds for now I just hardcoded the global menu
<psusi> help.ubuntu.com looks like it has a bug: it is stripping the '/' separator from the page title so Foo/Subpage is being titled "FooSubPage", which is not correct
<psusi> whoa... and when I search, clicking the next link or any of the links to pages other than 1 just brings up a main google search page in the frame
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: ping
 * newz2000 has discovered his threshold for total minutes in a meeting in one day
<cjohnston> 1440?
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-16
<mhall119> newz2000: you ain't kidding
<newz2000> mhall119: :-)
<mhall119> and I had an hour summit call too
<newz2000> I had an hour in there preceeding that one as well
<newz2000> The last half of that meeting wasn't bad though
<mhall119> our last one?
<newz2000> yeah
<newz2000> when we divied up the work
<mhall119> yeah, that was pretty productive
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-18
<cjohnston> alejandraobregon: do you have a quick moment or two
<alejandraobregon> cjohnston: so sorry chris, about to go into a meeting, i'll ping you later this afternoon?
<cjohnston> Sure
<stas> AlanBell: congrats on your new position as poc :)
<AlanBell> thanks stas
<stas> btw, guys, did I miss something or i can't see ubuntu accepted for this year gsoc
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-19
<stas> newz2000: hey. do you know anything about why ubuntu is not on gsoc organisations list?
#ubuntu-website 2011-03-20
<newz2000> stas: no, I don't. I think it's because of a lack of mentors.
<stas> newz2000: i see. i was just thinking maybe i should i apply this year to work on ubuntu loco projects
<stas> but it's ok, mentoring isn't an easy task
<newz2000> It is worth investigating
<stas> i was just curious
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-12
<daker_> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme-update/
<cjohnston> daker_: does that include the merge from Amoz ?
<daker_> which one ?
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/light-django-theme-new-design
<daker_> i think, no
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> daker_: http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/uds-p/ is his branch live
<daker_> ok
<Amoz> cjohnston, http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/uds-p/
<Amoz> footer and top-nav fixed
<Amoz> now the main is left, with all the content and grid stuff
<Amoz> and hr's
<cjohnston> thats looking awesome Amoz
<cjohnston> Amoz: what do you know of that still needs to be done?
<cjohnston> yaili: good morning
<yaili>  cjohnston hi
<cjohnston> Is Steve on another network presently? Would you mind asking him to jump in here?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey.
<steveedwards> Sorry, I had the wrong nickname.
<cjohnston> hey steveedwards
<cjohnston> I guess I should learn to look for both
<cjohnston> steveedwards: did you see the new stuff about the sponsors?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: It's cool. I should ditch the other.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yes, working on that now.
<cjohnston> cool
<steveedwards> cjohnston: How are you doing with Summit?
<cjohnston> steveedwards: Amoz is doing most of the work for us...
<cjohnston> PM
<cjohnston> steveedwards: I'm going to work on the track stuff in Summit right now
<steveedwards> Amoz: Looking great. Nice work.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Okay, no worries. Cool.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/tracks
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Thanks.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: I can't yet assign leads because they aren't registered as attending
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ah, I see. I've added the registration link to UDS this morning, so we should've started receiving registrations already.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: different registration :-/
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Oh.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: theres 17 registration forms
<cjohnston> !fail
<cjohnston> you have to register as attending in Launchpad for summit to work
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Pfft. 17? Bloody hell.
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> steveedwards: are you good with replacing tracks on uds with tracks in summit now?
<cjohnston> if they don't start marking themselves attending in the next few days (the leads) I'll start poking them
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yes, I'll take the tracks out of UDS with the latest sponsor changes.
<cjohnston> ty
<steveedwards> cjohnston: ;)
<cjohnston> Maybe point to the track page in summit if you can come up with a clever way to do it
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Sure thing
<cjohnston> steveedwards: do you think it would be possible to at some point in the near future un-hard code the new theme so that the theme can be used on other sites?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: It should be. I'll speak with Ellen (our Project Manager) about scheduling in a project to create a generic theme.
<cjohnston> cool.. ty
<cjohnston> make our lives much easier.. and not duplicate work
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Definitely. It's something we've talked about doing, but not had the time to start.
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> steveedwards: poke your team to hang out in here ;-)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Makes our lives easier too.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: :)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: We've got some folk here already.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: yaili, for example.
<cjohnston> I know she's here ;-)
<steveedwards> cjohnston: And antdillon.
<cjohnston> she's my default for when I need help
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Ah, a good choice. She's my default too.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: ;)
<yaili> I'm here all week
<cjohnston> if your here, I can bug you too
<cjohnston> so antdillon is the same guy who does most of the work on ubuntu.com when I file bugs there?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: The very same.
<cjohnston> awesome
<cjohnston> so now i know when to poke when i find serious bugs
<steveedwards> cjohnston: He's also the chap that built ubuntu.com/tour.
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> hrm... somehow I have to figure out how to make other last in the track page
<cjohnston> Can we change the word "Other" to "Zother" in websters? hehe
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Cheat.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: ;)
<cjohnston> steveedwards: we have three events that run on summit now, so if I hardcode that other goes last and then another event uses other than doesnt want it last......
<cjohnston> I added the track leads from old summits.. they just wont get permissions till I change them
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Nice one. Ta.
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> did you speak to the copywriter?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yes, about 'up-stream' you mean? He said that he prefers the term without the hyphen, yet all the copy from him for UDS had the hyphen in.
<cjohnston> lmao
<cjohnston> i love it
<cjohnston> so your going to remove the hypen at some point?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yeah, I think so.
<cjohnston> cool.. ty
<antdillon> cjohnston, Sorry was afk, yes ping me with any help you need
<cjohnston> ty ant
<cjohnston> ty antdillon
<antdillon> cjohnston, :) np
<cjohnston> steveedwards: did you see the reply on bug #929004
<svwilliams> cjohnston, did the duplicate menu bug ever get resolved from summit?
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ?
<cjohnston> o
<svwilliams> last week we were working on a left hand menu for summit
<cjohnston> your thing..
<svwilliams> yeah sorry
<cjohnston> not that im aware of
<svwilliams> :-)
<cjohnston> i havent looked at it at all
<svwilliams> ok, I couldn't duplicate, but I'll try again tonight
<cjohnston> been working with Amoz to see if we can get the new theme update
<svwilliams> Wohoo!! new theme!
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yes, I saw the reply. In fact, the fix has been released, so I'll change the status now.
<cjohnston> that means the side menu will need to be made to work with the new theme :-/
<svwilliams> If you need any help on that tonight, I'll be on after 8
<cjohnston> ty svwilliams
<svwilliams> np, your welcome
<cjohnston> steveedwards: I still can mark it confirmed
<cjohnston> jpds: any idea what happened to our bug bot?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Okay, cool. Please.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Grabbing some lunch. BRB.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/   the link in the venue text links to one place
<cjohnston> and the links to book a room under accommodation go to another palce
<cjohnston> place
<steveedwards> cjohnston: That's deliberate, apparently.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: We're encouraging folk to stay at Oakland Courtyard, but UDS takes place at Oakland City Center.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: I think the text is still somewhat confusing
<cjohnston> maybe under accommodation specify that you should book at the other hotel?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Okay. I can raise that with Marianna. Perhaps she can add some extra clarification.
<cjohnston> stevedwards-brb: I posted on the bug.
<cjohnston> I'm /3
<cprofitt> what is /3
<cjohnston> window change fail
<cjohnston>  /3 == #ubuntu-community-team
<cjohnston> I'll be back in a couple hours
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> mhall119: pong
<mhall119> cjohnston: nvm, I found the issue
<mhall119> you fixed tracks on summit.u.c, they need it fixed on uds.u.c also
<cjohnston> they are being removed
<mhall119> from uds.u.c?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> steveedwards is replacing it with a link
<mhall119> ok, I'm going to leave the bug open until that's done then
<steveedwards> mhall119: Just added a comment to the bug for clarification.
<mhall119> steveedwards: did you know we have a json API for reading the track data?
<steveedwards> mhall119: Ooh, no I didn't.
<mhall119> http://summit.ubuntu.com/api/track/?summit__name=uds-q
<steveedwards> mhall119: Excellent. I could use that, of course, but we'd still be looking at duplication of content.
<mhall119> true
<steveedwards> mhall119: Worth noting though. Ta.
<cjohnston> atleast that way changes would only be required once
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hullo.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: On the UDS Event page, I'm dropping the tracks and changing the button link to point to Summit. Do we still need a link to the full schedule?
<cjohnston> steveedwards: pong
<cjohnston> we will, yes.. obviously there isnt a schedule yet
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Cool. I'll go for two links then. One to tracks and one to schedule. Thanks.
<cjohnston> np
<Amoz> cjohnston, I'm here again
<Amoz> did I miss anything?
<Amoz> my bouncer didn't log everything it seems..
<Amoz> cjohnston, nvm, checked my other client
<Amoz> cjohnston, well, I should take a look at the main content, see if there are any grids classes or something that needs to be done
<Amoz> other than that, it's generally just cleaning up some comments and stuff
<Amoz> do you consider it mergeable?
<cjohnston> steveedwards: ping
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hey.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: could you please review Amoz's work from the link I PMed you earlier and make any suggestions
<cjohnston> Amoz: the "social" area of the uds-p page isn't gettings its formatting like it should
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Sure thing.
<cjohnston> thanks steveedwards. I'd like to get this out ASAP. :-)
<Amoz> cjohnston, what should it look like?
<Amoz> like the old summit?
<Amoz> gray bg ?
<cjohnston> yes
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Where do you want feedback sent, Chris? Email?
<cjohnston> steveedwards: thats fine..
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Cool. I'll get that to you ASAP.
<cjohnston> ty
<Amoz> hey I'd like to get feedback as well, if it's about my work ^^
<steveedwards> Amoz: Of course. What's your email address?
<cjohnston> Amoz: you would have gotten it ;-)
<Amoz> H
<Amoz> ok, thanks
<steveedwards> Amoz: You there?
<Amoz> yup
<Amoz> sup?
<Amoz> steveedwards, ^
<steveedwards> Amoz: PM'd you.
<Amoz> steveedwards, oh, you're at canonical?
<steveedwards> Amoz: Yes.
<Amoz> cool
<steveedwards> Amoz: But I'm an okay guy, really.
<steveedwards> Amoz: ;)
<Amoz> not awesome?
<Amoz> :(
<cjohnston> lol
<steveedwards> Amoz: Rarely awesome, but always modest.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: email
<Amoz> steveedwards, as per your email, I'm on it...
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yup.
<Amoz> the grid system I mean
<Amoz> and the hr's
<steveedwards> Amoz: Ah, brilliant. The grid work's not too much hassle?
<cjohnston> my only thing about the grid stuff is its really only one page that it would be useful on
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Even adding the 'row' class gives us some nice margin at the top of each page.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> we can try it
<steveedwards> cjohnston: If not, you can just pull the styles.
<Amoz> steveedwards, I'll see what I can do
<Amoz> fixed the <p> in footer
<steveedwards> cjohnston: There should be 55px between the header and the page content, I think.
<steveedwards> Amoz: Fantastic. Many thanks.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/uds-p/2011-10-31/display   ignore the sub-nav... any suggestions for how to do this?
<Amoz> sideways expansion, not great for webdesign apparently :P
<cjohnston> Amoz: correct...
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hmm. A quick and dirty solution might be to stick it in a fixed-width container and use 'overflow-x: scroll'.
<cjohnston> this page gets displayed on like a 50" widescreen TV tho
<cjohnston> steveedwards: what will that do?
<steveedwards> cjohnston: It'll keep it within the confines of the page, at least.
<steveedwards> cjohnston: But the user won't be able to see the whole chart without scrolling.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: that will screw it up for the UDS monitors
<cjohnston> it has to stay wide
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Hmm. Okay, scratch that.
<cjohnston> steveedwards: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/display this is how it is for now
<cjohnston> and it works
<cjohnston> we would have to re-modify it to work with the new theme tho
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I think for now we'll have to do the same. We can figure out a more graceful solution as a group.
<cjohnston> ok
<steveedwards> cjohnston: I'll run it past the team to see what we can come up with.
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> ty
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Pleasure.
<cjohnston> and I included my reply about the sidebar thing
<steveedwards> cjohnston: Yeah, thanks for that. Very helpful.
<cjohnston> ty.. at this point we are just waiting on that feedback prior to implementation of the new features
<daker> oh cjohnston, mhall119  have you seen the RT response ?
<mhall119> daker: to what?
<daker> Upgrade loco.u.c to django 1.3
<cjohnston> daker: I'm talking to them now
<cjohnston> they are investigating
<Amoz> cjohnston, there, I did some more changes to the summit branch and pushed it to my server and my +junk
<cjohnston> Amoz: the "Latest tweets" area should be the same size as the one above it
<Amoz> cjohnston, where can one find that area? O_O
<cjohnston> uds-p
<cjohnston> i edited to make you see it
<cjohnston> does the page now contain the grid stuff Amoz ?
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> cool
<Amoz> how did you do that? :O
<Amoz> stop hacking my surverz!
<Amoz> u haxor
<Amoz> well, yeah kind of
<Amoz> at least the uds-p template is
<cjohnston> because the DB you are using has my access in it
<Amoz> if there are more sections in different template files we need to change them as well
<cjohnston> its a hidden field until its defined
<Amoz> cjohnston, I figured
<cjohnston> Amoz: do you want to clean up the other template files or do you want me to do that
<Amoz> cjohnston, no idea :P
<Amoz> TODO is
<Amoz>  * put all subnav anchors between <li> tags*
<Amoz>  * grid
<Amoz> that's all I can recall right now
<cjohnston> I would like it if you could do the grid stuff..
<cjohnston> the li's I can do
<Amoz> sure, have no idea when, but hopefully soon
<Amoz> bah, diverging branches...
<Amoz> -.-
<cjohnston> :-/
<Amoz> I'm missing a revision
<cjohnston> :-(
<Amoz> wat the ...
<cjohnston> I didnt do it
<Amoz> guilty!
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> Amoz: this is really awesome work your doing
<cjohnston> I'm glad to have you here
<Amoz> <3
<Amoz> thank you
<Amoz> yes yes very well
<Amoz> I'm running for membership
<cjohnston> cool
<cjohnston> whats your wiki page
<Amoz> hah, I haven't gotten that far
<cjohnston> you need to
<Amoz> I just felt I should be more involved
<Amoz> yeah I know
<Amoz> I need to check out all that stuff
<cjohnston> ok.. if you arent going quite yet, then its ok
<cjohnston> I'll help you out later on.
<Amoz> but I want to contribute a few major things first
<Amoz> what's needed for membership?
<cjohnston> stick around with me and I will get you contributing, thats for sure
<cjohnston> sustained contribution
<Amoz> aha
<Amoz> who's responsible for the wiki.u.c design etc. ?
<Amoz> it's the old design I see..
<cjohnston> the new design is quite new...
<cjohnston> so they will need time to migrate everything over
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> but who is responsible? =)
<cjohnston> the web team I believe
<Amoz> so its not a community page
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> at one point the ability to propse fixes existed. I'm not sure anymore
<cjohnston> Amoz: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/light-django-theme-new-design/view/head:/templates/website_base.html#L79
<cjohnston> Please remove the seperate link from that line and just extend the one for the logo to incompass that
<Amoz> cjohnston,
<Amoz> <a class="logo-ubuntu" href="{% block logo_href %}/{% endblock %}">
<Amoz>                 <img width="118" height="27" src="{{ubuntu_website_media}}/images/logo-header.png" alt="Ubuntu logo"/>
<Amoz>                 <h2>{% block logo_text %}{% endblock %}</h2>
<Amoz>         </a>
<Amoz> like that?
<cjohnston> yes please
<Amoz> that will mess it up
<cjohnston> uggh
<Amoz> :P
<cjohnston> ok... then do
<cjohnston> <a class="logo-ubuntu" href="{% block logo_href %}/{% endblock %}">
<cjohnston>         <img width="118" height="27" src="{{ubuntu_website_media}}/images/logo-header.png" alt="Ubuntu logo"/>
<cjohnston>         </a>
<cjohnston>         <h2>
<cjohnston> <a href="{% block logo_href %}/{% endblock %}">{% block logo_text %}Country Loco Team{% endblock %}</a>
<cjohnston> </h2>
<cjohnston> that way the URL stays the same
<cjohnston> please
<Amoz> pretty pleeease
<Amoz> yes sir
<Amoz> is the "country loco team" supposed to be there?
<cjohnston> yes
<Amoz> k
<cjohnston> its just a placeholder
<Amoz> heh
<Amoz> dude
<cjohnston> ?
<Amoz> u cant do that
<Amoz> template error
<Amoz> we can't use the same variable more than once
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> mhall119:
<Amoz> the h2 is not shown inline
<Amoz> it's a block element
<Amoz> which means it will automatically clear:both
<Amoz> I suppose all headers are like that
<Amoz> oh wait
<Amoz> could be float:left as well
<cjohnston> Amoz: on your running insance, can you please replace the database with http://ubuntuone.com/2wFfuUUS3YTsjHcmKuJGjr
<cjohnston> ty
<Amoz> ;S
<Amoz> ;D*
<cjohnston> Amoz: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/summit/view/head:/summit/common/templates/base.html#L62
<cjohnston> change class='current' to class='active' please
<cjohnston> something broke with the tweet area
<Amoz> my server is still complaining about missing revisions
<Amoz> :(
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> try --force  ?
<Amoz> pull has no --force
<cjohnston> bzr merge
<cjohnston> ?
<Amoz> can I merge and commit to a branch to fix the diversion?
<cjohnston> i dont know what could have created a diversion
<Amoz> damn russians
<cjohnston> you could always revert everything off the server and then do a new merge
<cjohnston> unless you have made changed directly to the server
<Amoz> I shouldnt have
<cjohnston> just revert everything off then imo
<Amoz> well
<Amoz> that doesnt help
<cjohnston> :-(
<Amoz> the latest r is 310
<Amoz> from me
<Amoz> and 309 is from you
<Amoz> gah
<cjohnston> bzr uncommit
<cjohnston> bzr revert
<cjohnston> bzr merge
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<Amoz> mhall is no more :(
<cjohnston> ?
<mhall119> I'm not? oh noes!
<cjohnston> oh no's
<cjohnston> so its proven that he is just ignoring me
<mhall119>  /nick ghost_of_mhall119
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> cjohnston: write a few pages of developer docs and I'll be happy to help you
<cjohnston> i just need one little answer
<cjohnston> for Amoz
<cjohnston> to retheme the site
<Amoz> lol
<cjohnston> i can haz dox?
<Amoz> now I got an even more complex message
<cjohnston> uh oh
<Amoz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/880752/
<Amoz> :(
<Amoz> d0x
<cjohnston> I'm really confused
<cjohnston> rm -r     ftw!
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> conflict solution, subversion style
<Amoz> will all the virtualenv stuff be left if I do that?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> as long as you set it up via summit.readthedocs.org
<Amoz> cjohnston, the summit.db ploc
<Amoz> plx
<Amoz> and btw, are we gonna have a bot here?
<cjohnston> there is supposed to be a bug bot here
<Amoz> cool
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/2wFfuUUS3YTsjHcmKuJGjr
<Amoz> I'm gonna teach it aaaall I know!
<Amoz> cjohnston, we should have a bot taking care of some notes and stuff for us
<Amoz> for example !db
<Amoz> would trigger a link to latest dev db for summit
<Amoz> or something
<Amoz> !db_summit
<Amoz> etc.
<cjohnston> heh
<Amoz> for files not trackable in the bzr etc.
<cjohnston> I do have a bot.. but that sounds like work to setup
<Amoz> yeah
<Amoz> but most bots should be able to learn about that stuff
<Amoz> factoid bot for example?
<cjohnston> ya
<Amoz> should be easy to teach him that kind of stuff
<Amoz> it*
<Amoz> not him
<cjohnston> but we would have to write something to push the dev db to a stable location
<Amoz> huh?
<Amoz> stable?
<cjohnston> the u1 link changes every time I update the file
<Amoz> use dropbox
<Amoz> thats not updated
<cjohnston> right now the dropbox right click menu thingie suxors
<Amoz> why?
<cjohnston> its missing the actions
<cjohnston> it hasnt been updated to work with new nautilus changes
<Amoz> weird
<Amoz> I can
<Amoz> "copy public link" you mean?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> im in +1
<cjohnston> did you get your server back?
<Amoz> ah god no
<cjohnston> :-(
<Amoz> oh yeah
<Amoz> you are
<Amoz> thats why
<Amoz> nautilus 3.4?
<cjohnston> not sure
<Amoz> anyway
<Amoz> if you're gonna use the exakt same link its not a problem
<Amoz> just visit the db website
<Amoz> and copy the link from there
<cjohnston> ya
 * cjohnston lazy
<Amoz> then you can use that forever
<Amoz> haha
<Amoz> but thats too lazy
<Amoz> better to do that than using U1 everytime
<Amoz> that takes more time
<Amoz> goood lord
<cjohnston> i know..
<Amoz> i hate virtualenv
<cjohnston> whats wrong?
<cjohnston> should just do workon summit
<cjohnston> ./manage.py migrate
<cjohnston> ....
<Amoz> reinstalling all reqs now
<cjohnston> shoudlnt need to
<Amoz> no I had to remove the dir remember?
<Amoz> and then it didn't want to do "workon summit
<cjohnston> are you using make?
<Amoz> nope
<cjohnston> hrm
<Amoz> got a weird error
<cjohnston> that's odd
<cjohnston> ive never had to reinstall
<Amoz> maybe
<Amoz> cjohnston, so, why u not at work?
<cjohnston> i work tomorrow
<cjohnston> i work every third day
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> if there's a way to automate this environment setup, please let me know
<cjohnston> not that im aware of
<cjohnston> it shouldnt break just because you removed the bzr branch
<Amoz> srsly
<Amoz> nuff for today
<cjohnston> :-(
<Amoz> :(
<cjohnston> its only like 4 lines to set it up isnt it?
<Amoz> the site isn't even the right one now
<Amoz> yeah it is
<Amoz> and its up now
<Amoz> http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/
<Amoz> but it looks nothing like it should
<cjohnston> you havent merged in the changes
<cjohnston> it doenst look like
<Amoz> uhm
<Amoz> bzr info gives me my branches
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> did you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/summit
<Amoz> summit)alex@lancelot:~/dev/summit/summit$ bzr info
<Amoz> Standalone tree (format: 2a)
<Amoz> Location:
<Amoz>   branch root: /home/alex/dev/summit
<Amoz> Related branches:
<Amoz>   parent branch: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/%2Bjunk/summit/
<cjohnston> i just merged in both of your branches and it looks right here
<Amoz> thats soooo weird
<cjohnston> what does bzr info say in your ubuntu_website dir?
<Amoz> why aint it workin here beyaaa***ch
<Amoz> its my branch there as well
<Amoz> from my +junk
<cjohnston> hrm
<Amoz> but the faaak
<Amoz> its not even the right files afai can see
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> bzr update
<Amoz> the tree was out of sync or something
<cjohnston> good
<Amoz> probably the init stuff removed my branch and overwrote it
<Amoz> with the other stuff
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> yes
<Amoz> weird bzr didn't say anything
<Amoz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Amoz>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<Amoz> ImportError: No module named virtualenvwrapper.hook_loader
<Amoz> virtualenvwrapper.sh: There was a problem running the initialization hooks. If Python could not import the module virtualenvwrapper.hook_loader, check that virtualenv has been installed for VIRTUALENVWRAPPER_PYTHON=/home/alex/.virtualenvs/summit/bin/python and that PATH is set properly.
<Amoz> byobu gives me that error
<cjohnston> ignore that
<Amoz> ah
<cjohnston> it still says (summit)user@host right?
<Amoz> nope
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> workon summit
<cjohnston> then it will
<Amoz> alex@lancelot:~/dev/summit/summit$ workon summit
<Amoz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Amoz>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<Amoz> ImportError: No module named virtualenvwrapper.hook_loader
<Amoz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Amoz>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<Amoz> ImportError: No module named virtualenvwrapper.hook_loader
<cjohnston> no (summit) user  ?
<Amoz> now watch
<Amoz> yeah now it is
<Amoz> but still
<Amoz> a lot of errors
<Amoz> thats not userfriendly
<Amoz> :P
<Amoz> anyway
<Amoz> now I'm unr again
<cjohnston> unr?
<cjohnston> Amoz: merge https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/more-theme-work into your summit/ and then commit it to your branch please
<cjohnston> its subnav across half the site
<cjohnston> working on the other half now
<Amoz> up n running
<cjohnston> ahh
<Amoz> hmm
<Amoz> cjohnston, why is there a link on the startpage going to localhost? :P
<Amoz> and how can I change the site url?
<Amoz> everything points to Uds.u.c now
<cjohnston> its supposed to
<cjohnston> the "schedule" link in the menu works
<cjohnston> and the link to UDS - P work
<cjohnston> s
<cjohnston> that branch actually should include all subnav fixes
<Amoz> I mean in general
<Amoz> when on a dev server
<cjohnston> mhall119: is there someway to make website_base.html call logo_href twice?
<cjohnston> most of the links are hard coded
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> why? =(
<cjohnston> because we were told to
<cjohnston> the logo link is hard coded to a different site
<Amoz> yeah but I'm talking about the menu and all
<cjohnston> the schedule link is fixed
<cjohnston> you can click it
<cjohnston> so the tweet box is still broken
<Amoz> there
<Amoz> I merge and pushed your fixes
<cjohnston> ty
<Amoz> yeah about the tweet box
<Amoz> it's dependant on the grid stuff
<Amoz> hold on
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://ubuntuone.com/2VVPsJR7PRHtf8WbUvBbAy
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you like it like that, or want it to go back to being narrower
<mhall119> cjohnston: is that just a larger fixed width, or will it be always fullscreen-width?
<Amoz> cjohnston, is that the new schedule design?
<cjohnston> no idea
<Amoz> I've got an idea
<cjohnston> Amoz: thats the agenda page
<cjohnston> being messed with by the new css
<Amoz> oh
<cjohnston> mhall119: is there a way to display a block twice
<mhall119> cjohnston: what do you mean?
<cjohnston> the logo_href I need twice
<mhall119> hmmm....I'm not sure
<Amoz> we'll fix it somehow
<mhall119> might just need to do two blocks
<Amoz> i should be doable with a css hack or something
<Amoz> it*
<cjohnston> i dont want a second block for the same url
<cjohnston> Amoz: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/ is what it was
<cjohnston> mhall119: the text seems bigger
<Amoz> cjohnston, ah
<Amoz> looks better to me
<Amoz> but you showed the wiiiide site before
<Amoz> why not make it similar to this one?
<mhall119> cjohnston: bigger than what?
<cjohnston> the wide display has a seperate purpose
<Amoz> cjohnston, for big screens at the UDS?
<cjohnston> the text in the new theme is bigger than the text on current summit
<cjohnston> Amoz: yes
<Amoz> ok
<cjohnston> I personally like the narrower agenda view better
<cjohnston> but i dont know how much wrapping of text will be caused by narrowing it
<cjohnston> since the font size is bigger
<Amoz> anyway
<Amoz> I'm out for today
<Amoz> gbye guys
<cjohnston> g'nite!
<cjohnston> thanks for your help
<Amoz> uw
<cjohnston> mhall119: if we remove the track names it will be better
<cjohnston> ehe
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://ubuntuone.com/73sJGqMoJHIWdS6gasg3Se
<cjohnston> mhall119: thoughts between the two?
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't have a strong opinion either way
<cjohnston> :-/
<cjohnston> Amoz: can you please merge https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/more-theme-work and https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/more-theme-work
<cjohnston> into yours
<cjohnston> then push them to your server
<Amoz> cjohnston, there
<Amoz> now, running
<cjohnston> Amoz: ty
<cjohnston> I've asked mhall119 to look at it for suggestions
<cjohnston> Amoz: can you convert the track page to rows?
<cjohnston> tracks.html in the schedule templates directory
<cjohnston> Amoz: another thing to do is run --settings linaro_settings and see what blows up
<cjohnston> bbiab.. dinner
<daker_> hello :)
<cjohnston> hey daker_
<daker_> cjohnston: any progress ?
<cjohnston> some, yes
<daker_> hey cjohnston mhall119 Amoz look at this http://austin.lanyrd.com/?day=mar-12&fullscreen=1&view=grid
<cjohnston> tbh I like ours better
<daker_> there are some issues like this http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/uds-p/track/linaro-platforms/
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> still something to be fixed
<cjohnston> we need to do full screen on those pages
<daker_> or just fixed the width and add a horizontal scrollbar like this http://austin.lanyrd.com/?day=mar-12&view=grid
<cjohnston> daker_: its not for laptops
<cjohnston> there is no scrolling ability
<daker_> so the fullscreen is the solution
<cjohnston> yup
<Amoz> cjohnston, so we gonna make a custom css for the biiiig schedule thingy?
<cjohnston> im working on trying to
<Amoz> cool
<Amoz> cjohnston, you know chromium is reaaaal good for web dev huh?
<cjohnston> no
<Amoz> ctrl+alt+j
<Amoz> then you can try disabling the styles
<Amoz> checkboxes on the right
<Amoz> try disabling the width style for the div.wrapper
<Amoz> and the .inner-wrapper
<Amoz> that makes it wider
<daker_> FF has firebug + the new inspector
<cjohnston> Amoz: if you know how to do it, go right ahead
<Amoz> cjohnston, not really, that was just a "hey try this" :P
<cjohnston> i dont have a clue how to do it
<cjohnston> err
<Amoz> i can put it on my todo-list
<Amoz> :D
<cjohnston> I got it a little better
<Amoz> yeah?
<Amoz> nevertheless, the chromium dev tools are great for that kind of stuff
<Amoz> you can even change html and css in realtime
<Amoz> just doubleklick html lines or css styles
<Amoz> change it, delete it, do whatever you want
<Amoz> and see the changes in the browser
<Amoz> also, you can easily see where the styles comes from
<cjohnston> Amoz: can you merge bzr push lp:~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/more-theme-work again please
<cjohnston> sorry.. bzr merge lp:~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/more-theme-work
<Amoz> cjohnston, gotta go to sleep
<Amoz> gnite
<cjohnston> nite
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-13
<svwilliams> ping cjohnston
<cjohnston> hey svwilliams
<svwilliams> Hey sorry lost connection
<svwilliams> this is the branch you were working on the meeting left hand bar lp:~chrisjohnston/summit/new-meeting-stuff
<svwilliams> ?
<cjohnston> yes
<svwilliams> how would you suggest I attempt to duplicate the bug you were seeing?
<cjohnston> svwilliams: we are now using website_base.html and not ubuntu_website_base.html
<cjohnston> merge it, migrate it, and see what happens
<cjohnston> bbiaf
<cjohnston> sorry
<cprofitt> bobweaver: ping
<svwilliams> cjohnston, np
<cjohnston> svwilliams: im back
<svwilliams> hey so I pulled trunk
<svwilliams> and I was basically just going to redo what I did on trunk using my old branch as a guide
<cjohnston> svwilliams: can you check out a new branch of the light django theme and switch the sidebar to website_base.html please
<svwilliams> yes, where is the new branch of the light django theme?
<cjohnston> same place
<cjohnston> ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-django-theme
<svwilliams> I merged back with my branch of it and I got 'No attribute THEME_MEDIA
<cjohnston> new way to run summit :-)
<cjohnston> python manage.py runserver --settings ubuntu_settings
<svwilliams> lol
<svwilliams> figures! thank you!!
<svwilliams> :-)
<cjohnston> youll need a new db too
<cjohnston> 1 sec
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/2wFfuUUS3YTsjHcmKuJGjr
<cjohnston> imbrandon: howdy
 * imbrandon waves *
<imbrandon> heya newz2000 , been a while :)
<cjohnston> imbrandon: is there anything in specific you would *like* to work on?
<svwilliams> ty cjohnston
<imbrandon> cjohnston: i might actually still be on the webteam "technicly" havent looked in ages
<cjohnston> I have a couple different things going on that I need help with
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> imbrandon: hrm... ic
<imbrandon> cjohnston: umm i'm much more at home with drupal and raw php but anything will be ok with me
<imbrandon> css on up the stack
<cjohnston> lol
<imbrandon> even have some javascript chops
<cjohnston> well, css is always needing help :-)
<imbrandon> k :)
<cjohnston> imbrandon: right now we are working on switching to the new guidelines...
<imbrandon> yea i was looking those over last night with the accompilshments
<cjohnston> Amoz: has done alot of the work, but there is still some stuff left to be done
<imbrandon> its quite complete
<imbrandon> k
<cjohnston> imbrandon: the link I just sent you is what we currently have..
 * imbrandon looks
<cjohnston> I have an outstanding branch change that he hasn't added there, but it doesnt fix all of the issues
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> dont look like a terrible start at all :)
<imbrandon> does this need applied to a ton of sites or ...
<cjohnston> really all we need to do is finish it
<cjohnston> it will be available to all django sites...
<imbrandon> kk
<cjohnston> we will apply it to summit, and then to loco.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> i can convert it to a drupal theme too later for fridge and such
<imbrandon> if wanted'
<imbrandon> or the frige is wp now
<cjohnston> imbrandon: so theres a couple things left to fix with the theme.. but then.. Linaro uses the same instance and there are some html changes that were required
<cjohnston> i think wp
<imbrandon> yea i forgot its wp now
<cjohnston> imbrandon: i think you could probably get them to just send you the WP theme they are using
<cjohnston> they basically did that for me here
<imbrandon> yea i'm pretty sure i have access to it
<imbrandon> just been a while
<cjohnston> so we need to change the linaro CSS to where it works with the new html changes that were required
<imbrandon> once upon a time i was active in this community
<imbrandon> lol
<cjohnston> ;-)
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> where are the changes ?
<imbrandon> htat url ?
<imbrandon> that*
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/more-theme-work contains the html changes as of current, https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/more-theme-work contains the css changes as of current
<imbrandon> k
<cjohnston> I'm kinda thinking before we mess with the linaro stuff to finish the ubuntu stuff to make sure we are done with all of the html changes
<svwilliams> cjohnston, ~svwilliams/ubuntu-community-webthemes/ligh-django-with-sidebar
<imbrandon> sure
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ok..
<svwilliams> it works on my machine :-)
<svwilliams> sorry to interrupt
<cjohnston> imbrandon: do you have time to take a look this evening?
<imbrandon> no worries
<imbrandon> cjohnston: yup
<cjohnston> imbrandon: prolly best to get summit working for you locally, then merge what we have in and then ill tell ya whats still needed?
<imbrandon> cjohnston: between now and drupalcon on the 19th i've not much to do professionally so lots of time
<cjohnston> awesome.. ive got lots that needs to be done :-P
<imbrandon> yea i'll get it working on a vps or i can give you access to the vps but i run OSX localy ( hush )
<cjohnston> imbrandon: http://summit.readthedocs.org
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> i LOVE readthedocs btw
<cjohnston> I'm in the process of writing docs for summit
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> is that the scheduler deal ?
<cjohnston> yes
<imbrandon> liek that had to be done by hand back when i was active
<imbrandon> lol
<cjohnston> lol
 * imbrandon rembers scott cursing that thing
<cjohnston> its no longer cursed at
<cjohnston> kiko said it was a pleasure to use last month
<imbrandon> i think uds M was the last time i did ubuntu web stuff, like the art.ubuntu.com install, so lots of catching up for me
<cjohnston> there have been some kurses to keybuck tho
<cjohnston> heh
<imbrandon> infact i'm pretty sure art.u.c is gone now
<imbrandon> ok so i need to setup summit local ( vps ) and then thats where the html and css needs to be fixed up first
<imbrandon> and we'll adapt from ther e ?
<cjohnston> sounds good to me
<imbrandon> kk
<cjohnston> as long as you can bzr push to lp
<imbrandon> oh yea
<imbrandon> i still maintain packages even though i dont run the desktop most of the time
<imbrandon> :)
<cjohnston> lol
<imbrandon> apt-mirror and some other goodies heh, i even have ubuntu-accompishment-system working on OSX
<imbrandon> shhhh dont tell jono
<imbrandon> hahaha
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> he may like tht
<cjohnston> that
<cjohnston> "it's ported"!
<imbrandon> but yea i'm current with my core-dev stuff and most the rest of ubuntu just not the web stuff, kinda let that slip from memory
<imbrandon> heh
<cjohnston> imbrandon: http://ubuntuone.com/2wFfuUUS3YTsjHcmKuJGjr  <-- database
<imbrandon> ok, gonna grab some late dinner ( dunno what timezone your in but I'm CST ) and then i'll get to crackin on this
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> est
<imbrandon> ok
<imbrandon> got it
<imbrandon> if i run into probs i'll likely have you ssh into the box in the intrest of saving my sanity
<imbrandon> if thats cool
<cjohnston> works for me
<cjohnston> prolly easier that way
<imbrandon> kk, back in ~45ish min
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> svwilliams: website_base.html doesn't contain the sidebar stuff
<svwilliams> ?
<svwilliams> well we split part of it
<svwilliams> it should contain a side bar block
<svwilliams> we put the other part in base.html
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~svwilliams/ubuntu-community-webthemes/ligh-django-with-sidebar/revision/44
<cjohnston> nothing
<cjohnston> wait
<cjohnston> it is there
<cjohnston> hrm
<svwilliams> line 115
<svwilliams> oh you foudn it
<svwilliams> I figured I messed up the commit
<cjohnston> ok..
<cjohnston> svwilliams: line 117
<cjohnston> add {% block side_bar_links %}
<cjohnston> then add a default link or two
<svwilliams> thats in base.html ...
<cjohnston> then {% end block %}
<svwilliams> on the summit side
<svwilliams> want me to move it back?
<cjohnston> it needs to be in wbesite_base.html just like sub_nav_links
<cjohnston> please
<svwilliams> ok
<svwilliams> will do
<svwilliams> ok ... :-) I learned a bit I think about summit today
<svwilliams> to hide the bar
<svwilliams> just include a blank block in base.html for summit
<cjohnston> yu[
<cjohnston> yup
<svwilliams> I'm commiting up the change to website_base now give me a minute
<svwilliams> rev 45 is up now
<svwilliams> this should now work with summit without any of the changes there I made
<svwilliams> they can all be thrown away
<svwilliams> let me know what you think
<svwilliams> I think it needs more space between the edges and the text
<cjohnston> im not exactaly sure what you said
<svwilliams> which part
<cjohnston> this should now work with summit without any of the changes there I made
<cjohnston> 21.50.30 < svwilliams> they can all be thrown away
<svwilliams> ahh I had some changes to summit too
<cjohnston> I still get doubles
<cjohnston> wtf
<svwilliams> that added side_bar_links to its base.html
<svwilliams> hmm
<cjohnston> fixed it
<cjohnston> yay
<svwilliams> what was it
<cjohnston> i had sidebar links inside of content
<svwilliams> ahh
<svwilliams> makes sense now
<svwilliams> what do you think any changes?
<cjohnston> not sure..
<cjohnston> trying to play some
<cjohnston> give me a bit
<cjohnston> :-)
<svwilliams> yup, just let me know
<cjohnston> mhall119: I think we may have gold
<cjohnston> wanna try out the sidebar?
<cjohnston> svwilliams: I'm hoping tomorrow to have feedback on implementation from the canonical webteam...
<cjohnston> I'm assuming just a couple tweaks
<cjohnston> but if it is working as I think it is, then we should just have minor changes
<svwilliams> fantastic, I'll be ready to go tomorrow night!
<svwilliams> one thing to note, not sure what they are going to think
<cjohnston> svwilliams: can you take any changes out of ubuntu_website_base.html please
<svwilliams> yes I can
<cjohnston> "By the way, I passed your sidebar design to a few folks in the team. What's it used for exactly? We've got a few ideas, but it would be helpful to know exactly how it's used."
<cjohnston> that's what I heard so far.. so it doesn't sound negative
<svwilliams> fantastic!
<svwilliams> I removed my stuff from ubuntu_website and pushed it up to the same branch
<cjohnston> ty
<svwilliams> np
<svwilliams> you are very welcome ..
<svwilliams> I'm signing off for tonight ... let me know what they say, I should be lurking tomorrow :-)
<cjohnston> g'nite
<svwilliams> nite!
<imbrandon> cjohnston: ping
<imbrandon> cjohnston: i got to run to the store and a few other minor things i did not expect but i'll still be able to crack at that tonight, but if you could setup summit for me in the meantime that would rock, here is the info you'll need
<imbrandon> hostname: parc.websitedevops.com , nginx in /etc/nginx/sites-enabled/ , account "chris" has your ssh keys allready and full sudo access
<imbrandon> should be an upto date 11.10 install, install an configure whatever you neeed, dont worry about whats alreadt there
<imbrandon> its a "toy" vps
<imbrandon> i'll be back here in a bit, let me know if you have any issues
<imbrandon> licenced zend server and apache also running on non standard ports if you like those better than nginx
<imbrandon> bbiab
<newz2000> hey imbrandon, yes, it has been a while
 * newz2000 thinks his head might explode
<mars> spm, a new webservice, it will eventually be serving ubuntu.com proper.
<imbrandon> cjohnston: ouch , how much of this can i touch, cuz it needs ALOT of love, and mobile use is almost impossible right now with the view-port settings and ... well i could go on, but please say i can fix lots-o-what-ever :)
<imbrandon> btw did you get into ssh ok ?
<cjohnston> imbrandon: prolly lots..
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> im trying to get apache to serve the wsgi
<cjohnston> and failing at it
<imbrandon> newz2000: hehe hopefully i did not make the head explode
<imbrandon> cjohnston: ahh yea probably much better off using nginx for wsgi its already setup for that and the apache is setup for zend server
<cjohnston> imbrandon: can you set that up?
<imbrandon> although you could blow away the zend server install and probably make it work
<cjohnston> I've never messed with wsgi before
<imbrandon> sure one sec
<cjohnston> imbrandon: the site needs to stay within the guidelines... any custom css we are doing in a seperate file from what canonical gave us, that way if they give us updated css we should *hopefully* be able to throw it right in and it work
<cjohnston> imbrandon: summit.chrisjohnston.org is pointing to your machine if you want to use that
<imbrandon> sure, i'm just looking at some of the hacks and ie stuff , there is MUCH better ways to do alot of this and alot simpler, some of this code looks to be 2  or more years old
<cjohnston> which code are you referring to?
<cjohnston> the css?
<imbrandon> cjohnston: heh yea i have 40+ domains and a few hostnames pointing to that box :)
<cjohnston> thats it?
<cjohnston> :-P
<imbrandon> the css and accompanying js
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> the core* and extra css is the new stuff
<cjohnston> imbrandon: hmm.. we may run into a problem.. I installed the reqs in a virtualenv
<imbrandon> and ... ? heh
<cjohnston> dont know if that will cause issues when running it
<imbrandon> oh it requires a virtual env how ?
<imbrandon> sorry not following
<cjohnston> doesnt require.. but thats how i set it up, not really thinking.. theres the requirements.txt file that it needs stuff installed from
<imbrandon> i can work from the static too grabed from the dyndns link for tonight tooo
<cjohnston> if your good with setting it up, I'd love to have it on a box I have access to
<imbrandon> that shouldent be a issue, i've got 2 or 3 other vps's i can use if needed and a few physical machines
<imbrandon> that was just the lowest hanging fruit
<cjohnston> i want some toys
<imbrandon> sure
<imbrandon> :)
<cjohnston> I'm spec'ing a server to build
<imbrandon> i always have toys esp web toys , one of the perks of my job :)
<cjohnston> I guess I need a job
<imbrandon> your much better off with many small servers
<imbrandon> trust me :)
<imbrandon> grab you 2 or 5 rasberys and goto town ;)
<cjohnston> well... lol.. i was gonna do a big one and make some vm's
<imbrandon> thats alot of money though, to build a big enough one to house the vm's youd want will be arround ~15k give or take a k, but the same vms can be out sourced and redundant for $100 a month on aws or rackspace :)
<cjohnston> I spec'ed an AMD FX 8core 3.1ghz, 32gb ram for $700
<imbrandon> i normaly have between 5 and 10 vm;s running at any one point an rarely run over $100 a month, and each one tuned can spit out about 7000 requests a second for a full drupal stack
<imbrandon> cjohnston: thats engough to run 2 vm's tops maybe 1.5
<imbrandon> when you build a box to run vm's your talking 32 proc  x 8core with 16tb ram , min
<imbrandon> then you can play with some xen goodness :)
<imbrandon> sides you dont wanna have to worry about hardware
<imbrandon> let someone else worry about it, and makeing it redundant and geo location and all that jaz
<imbrandon> embrace the cloud :)
<cjohnston> lol
<imbrandon> things like my.phpcloud.com for dev are a godsend
<imbrandon> infact need an invite ? heh
<cjohnston> sure, why not
<imbrandon> kk when i get to my email here in a bit i'll shove one your way
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> any luck with the wsgi?
<imbrandon> its a great "dev" box that has 2 insances free
<imbrandon> bah got sidetracked, one sec heh
<cjohnston> lol
<imbrandon> cjohnston: ahh ok i got you fixed up
<imbrandon> moved the config to 000-default
<cjohnston> ok
<imbrandon> and put inside a vhost
<imbrandon> and moved to port 80
<imbrandon> but it looks like its good now
<imbrandon> have at it
<cjohnston> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/
<cjohnston> i get a php page
<imbrandon> whoop one sec
<imbrandon> hrm ok php gone
<imbrandon> but still no summit
<cjohnston> does the fact that everythings installed in a virtual env matter?
<imbrandon> what do you mean virtual env ? that dont mean a lot to me
<cjohnston> virtualenvironment
<cjohnston> im guessing thats part of it
<cjohnston> virtualenv is a tool to create isolated Python environments. We don’t want to install packages system-wide because that can create quite a mess. The following command will install the required development files on Ubuntu or, if you’re running a recent version, you can install them automatically:
<imbrandon> oh no and ewwww
<imbrandon> that sounds hackish
<cjohnston> ya..
<cjohnston> thats the problem.. cause django isnt even installed
<imbrandon> just install them system wide
<imbrandon> i do proper sysadmin stuff, and isolate them as nneeded
<imbrandon> not some chroot wannabe
<cjohnston> lol
<imbrandon> ewww who wrote that , /me goes to look it up
<imbrandon> guess thats one reason i never use django :)
<cjohnston> you dont have to do it through a virtualenv, but when your dev'ing on your laptop, it makes it easier
<imbrandon> ahh yea just do it system wide, this vps will be dedicated to summit stuff
<imbrandon> for me and you
<imbrandon> eerr s/summit/ubuntu web stuff/
<imbrandon> heh
<cjohnston> ;-)
<imbrandon> and yea 40ish is all, i have a bad domain fetish, dont let me loose with the credit card and godaddy
<imbrandon> lol
<cjohnston> hrm.. pytz
<imbrandon> brandonholtsclaw.com websitedevops.com mygooglepl.us applerepairblog.com ummm pixeldrop.net ummm hell i dunno tons of others, i was the founder of ubnutuwire.com too but religated that to the team
<imbrandon> timezone ?
<cjohnston> ya
<imbrandon> whatever ya want, the server is set to CST i think
<imbrandon> but its in new jersey soooo
<imbrandon> llol
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> packages
<cjohnston> trying to get all this crap installed
<imbrandon> ahhh
<imbrandon> universe and multi should be enabled but if you need ppa's or something just add em
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> still no workie
<imbrandon> hell there is probably a xserver on there from when i was expirmenting with wkhtml and qt
<imbrandon> whats not working  ?
<cjohnston> the site
<imbrandon> oh
<imbrandon> one sec i'll see if i can get a hello world page going
<imbrandon> actualy crap gotta run for ~15 min, then i will brb
<imbrandon> before i go, when i get back would a fresh load help ? i can spin up a bare fresh ubnutu 11.10 in less than 20 min
<cjohnston> no idea
<imbrandon> kk brb
<cjohnston> ive never set it up like this
 * imbrandon may grab ajmitch and rope him into it lolz
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> imbrandon: i gotta go.. i have to be up in 5 hours for work... I found http://rc98.net/django_wsgi  I dunno if it will work or not :-/
<cjohnston> I'll get with you tomorrow.. maybe mhall119 can help us
<cjohnston> thanks for your help imbrandon
<imbrandon> ouch , ok cheers
<imbrandon> i'll see what i can get done
<imbrandon> :)
<cjohnston> ty
<cjohnston> :-)
<damascene> Hi, I'm the operator on ubuntu-l10n-ara mailing list. I'm unable to reset the password. everything I know is https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/admindb/ubuntu-l10n-ara which leads to now where
<czajkowski> damascene: are you one of the mailing list admins?
<damascene> yes
<czajkowski> well you wont be able to reset the password, ther are others on there also,
<czajkowski> you'll have to mail rt@ubuntu.com and also cc the others so they have the new password .
<damascene> we share passwords?
<czajkowski> abl at 111virtual.com, uahello at gmail.com  <---- are you one of those two people ?
<damascene> czajkowski: I'me the second
<czajkowski> dmright so you both are admins and will need th password reset for both of you then
<czajkowski> so mail RT@ubuntu.com and cc the other person also to let them know the password is changing
<damascene> ok
<damascene> thanks
<czajkowski> np
<Amoz> webbot`, help
<webbot`> Amoz: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<webbot`> Factoid 'help' not found
<Amoz> !ubuntu
<webbot`> Amoz: Error: "ubuntu" is not a valid command.
<webbot`> Factoid 'ubuntu' not found
<Amoz> cjohnston, say hi to webbot`
<czajkowski> hmm a new bot in here?
<Amoz> czajkowski, yeah I felt we should have one for taking notes and help us in this channel :)
<Amoz> at least until we get an official one
<czajkowski> Amoz: you're better off asking for the offical one
<czajkowski> as it's usually frowned upon bringin in a random bot
<Amoz> czajkowski, I think its on its way form what i've heard
<Amoz> from*
<Amoz> I dont know about the rules of bringing your own, but if someone tells me to remove it I will do that asap
<czajkowski> Amoz: ask in #ubuntu-irc please
<Amoz> there
<Amoz> removing it until further information is collected
<czajkowski> Amoz: have you asked in ubuntu-irc ?
<Amoz> czajkowski, I will as soon as I have time
<czajkowski> ok
<Amoz> I'll talk to cjohnston also, to see if one were on its way
<Amoz> I think they talked about it just a few days ago..
<Amoz> gotta go, cya czajkowski
<cjohnston> imbrandon:  no luck getting it running?
<IronPatriotNY> Does the LoCo portal/summit use Launchpad OpenID or Ubuntu SSO for user logins?
<nigelb> You know it's the same thing right?
<nigelb> with different skins
<IronPatriotNY> That's what I been somewhat reading but docs on it is scarce.
<nigelb> mhall119 wok on isd. we know the authors of the code
<IronPatriotNY> I just noticed apps that use Ubuntu SSO directly, such as Ubuntu One, don't have that 'OpenID Provider' page once you're already logged in
<nigelb> *worked
<mhall119> IronPatriotNY: some sites, like Ubuntu One, are "trusted" by SSO
<IronPatriotNY> Oh okay so that's why it does that invisible redirect, okay.
<IronPatriotNY> So I should aim to make my code target login.ubuntu.com and not launchpad for future compatibility?
<IronPatriotNY> mhall119,
<mhall119> IronPatriotNY: yes
<IronPatriotNY> mhall119, okay. One more thing, is there some sort of application process to become a trusted site, or is that only reserved from Canonical projects like Ubuntu One?
<mhall119> IronPatriotNY: that I'm not sure about, but it's not really important to get that 'trusted' status
<IronPatriotNY> Okay then. Thanks for the info.
<slick666> hey cjohnston
<slick666> been poking at the website build process
<slick666> the past couple days
<slick666> and it looks like things don't quite build perfectly out-of-the-box on 10.04
<slick666> would you consider migrating to 12.04?
<jussi> !test
<cjohnston> slick666: for summit?
<cjohnston> jussi: can we assign custom factoids to our rooms?
<jussi> yes
<jussi> but there isnt a bot here yet, you need to annoy jpds
<cjohnston> sweet.. Amoz ^
<cjohnston> jussi: there used to be one
<jussi> yes
<cjohnston> i don't know what happened but i poked the other way
<jussi> ubot4
<slick666> yes, for the scheduling
<cjohnston> other day
<slick666> g2g, plane is boarding
<jussi> it disappears regularly. :(
<slick666> sry, will email later
 * jussi goes feeds the sheep. laters
<cjohnston> slick666: we cant yet.. when you get time, let me know and ill help you
<nigelb> jussi: wait, you have actual sheep?
 * cjohnston is going to annoy jpds  ;-)
<imbrandon> cjohnston: nope, gave up last night, will mess with it some more in a lil bit
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> I'm hoping we can get mhall119's help. please mhall119 ;-)
<imbrandon> i got it figured out,
<nigelb> what's wrong? (not volunteering to help)
<imbrandon> just havent been unlazy yet today
<cjohnston> ahh
<imbrandon> i was having issue setting up django
<cjohnston> c'mon nigelb
<cjohnston> trying to set up summit on a server
<imbrandon> on a vps for summit
<nigelb> right, with virtualenv or system packages?
<imbrandon> system
<cjohnston> system
<nigelb> okay, easier.
<nigelb> what went wrong?
<imbrandon> much
<imbrandon> i had the server configured for a custom zend server install
<imbrandon> had to basicly redo all my nginx stuff
<imbrandon> :)
<nigelb> oh boy.
<cjohnston> sorry imbrandon ;-)
<imbrandon> oh yea , thus the not being unlazy yet today
<imbrandon> no worries cjohnston
<imbrandon> :)
<nigelb> I can see how that can be a pain :)
<nigelb> for some strange reason, I find nginx more easier than apache.
<imbrandon> much
<nigelb> the configs look cleaner.
 * imbrandon hearts nginx
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> me too
<nigelb> work uses nginx for everything but production.
<imbrandon> i only use apache when absolutely nessesary and even then its proxied behind nginx
<nigelb> production existed before I came. And it needs some php.
<nigelb> So I let it be.
<imbrandon> nigelb: all i use i php
<imbrandon> :)
<nigelb> aww, I feel sorry for you :P
<cjohnston> we are going to make imbrandon a django guy
<cjohnston> heh
<imbrandon> nah been doing it for years  litterly like 14 or 15 now
<imbrandon> i doubt it many have tried
<imbrandon> even stole my laptop at a uds one time trying
<cjohnston> lol
<imbrandon> i HATE python , it has its place but not on the web :)
<cjohnston> well.. then as long as you help me with css then we will compromise
<imbrandon> sounds like a deal :)
<cjohnston> lol
<imbrandon> i think seveas was the last person trying to get me on the django train with falcon
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> seriously though if i need to use something other than php it will be ruby
<daker> PHP = People Hates Perl/Python
<imbrandon> i just tollerate python for the sake of ubuntu
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> well now i have some perl love, apt-mirror is 100% perl :)
<imbrandon> and being "upstream" or whatever ya wanna call it for that i kinda have to like it and all , hehe
<imbrandon> although this latest rails feasco on github had me LOLing too, it was like php4 all over again
<imbrandon> nigelb: but yea php-fpm + nginx == love like no other, its a php developers dream
<imbrandon> strap on a apache server behind it proxied for legacy cruft and your golden
<cjohnston> imbrandon: I'll have to get you to help me setup nginx again.. I even wrote a tutorial on it in the past, but a few months ago when I tried following it, it didnt work so well for me
<imbrandon> cjohnston: sure thing
<cjohnston> :-)
<imbrandon> i'm gonna make a blog post in the next day or so about how to squeeze 7kish rps out of nginx and php running a full drupal stack on a 512mb ram vps
<imbrandon> :)
<daker> newz2000, why the wiki header is not #dd4814 ?
<newz2000> I don't know, actually. The designers gave me that theme and I've been curious about it myself.
<daker> newz2000, where should we fill bugs about it
<daker> ?
<newz2000> That is a tough call. I think I'd put it on ubunth-website-content and it may need to be refilled.
<newz2000> The original premise was that the community theme should differ slightly from the main theme so that they feel connected but there is a distinction.
<imbrandon> cjohnston: i'll get un-laxy here in the next hour or so and fixup the box though
<imbrandon> fyi
<cjohnston> Sweet
<imbrandon> un-lazy*
<cjohnston> I have some stuff I'm ready to work on
<imbrandon> k
<mhall119> cjohnston: you need an apache config for summit wsgi?
<imbrandon> grab anything you want from that vps btw, if you put anything unique on it, gonna blow it away when i fixer up
<jussi> what the heck? its an imbrandon! Hello imbrandon!
<cjohnston> mhall119: if you have one, sure
<cjohnston> imbrandon: nope
<mhall119> cjohnston: I don't currently, but I can make you one
<imbrandon> mhall119: that would rock
<cjohnston> mhall119: imbrandon ^^
<imbrandon> mhall119: if you have a list of req packages too for a sys wide install that would be icing on the cake
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you know where m_3 is installing it with his charm?
<cjohnston> no
<mhall119> imbrandon: should all be in the requirements.txt and the Makefile's make depends
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> yea the makefile seemed to require virtualenv i was doing this by hand
<imbrandon> to avaoid that
<imbrandon> avoid
<imbrandon> once its setup i'll make a ami from it
<cjohnston> imbrandon: want to create a 'summit' user and set up mhall119 and myself?
<imbrandon> sure i can do that
<cjohnston> sweet. ty
<Amoz> hi gais
<cjohnston> hey Amoz
<imbrandon> ello
<m_3> mhall119: yo
<mhall119> m_3: cjohnston: http://paste.ubuntu.com/882078/ should do it (I haven't tested it though)
<cjohnston> wow.. and m_3.. i think everyones here!
<cjohnston> thanks mhall119
<Amoz> everyone?
<cjohnston> well.. who else could be here?
<cjohnston> lol
<Amoz> santa claus
<Amoz> :D
<cjohnston> mhall119: they dont like our side bar idea
<mhall119> oh well
<svwilliams> cjohnston, they don't like it :-(
<cjohnston> mhall119: they suggest doing a little box like the social box i made
<cjohnston> svwilliams: no
<cjohnston> :-(
<svwilliams> :-(
<cjohnston> I'm not ruling it out
<cjohnston> I'm gonna try their recommendation and see how it works
<Amoz> is this about summit?
<cjohnston> we dont have to follow their suggestion
<cjohnston> Amoz: ya
<Amoz> what's your sidebar idea, and who don't like it?
 * Amoz is lost
<daker> cjohnston, little box for ?
<cjohnston> daker: links
<cjohnston> Amoz: we have run out of room in the sub-nav for links, so I want to move all "calls to action" to their own area
<cjohnston> there is an example on design.u.c for landscape that has a sidebar
<cjohnston> which i wanted to do for summit
<cjohnston> the webteam doesnt like it
<Amoz> I can understand them, sort of
<Amoz> it would be nice to have all nav in one place
<Amoz> basic HCI
<Amoz> on the other hand, what choices do we have?
<cjohnston> Amoz: we dont have enough room to do them all there
<Amoz> then there's not much you can do I guess :P
<Amoz> did the webteam propose something else?
<cjohnston> ya.. kinda
<svwilliams> cjohnston, its meant to be a logged in menu too right?
<jussi> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<cjohnston> svwilliams: no.. thats staying up top
<Amoz> great :D
<Amoz> hi ubottu
<svwilliams> no sorry not what I mean
<svwilliams> I meant when you log in
<svwilliams> your "options" to do things
<svwilliams> like schedule a meeting etc
<cjohnston> ya... "calls to action"
<svwilliams> were going to appear to the left
<svwilliams> Yup
<cjohnston> give me a few to try their idea and we can go from there
<daker> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<svwilliams> so its not the same as the sub nav links ... I can kind of see it both ways
<svwilliams> sounds good!
<cjohnston> well, right now subnav has action links
<cjohnston> but im adding a bunch more
<Amoz> are they really "central" to navigation then?
<cjohnston> the action links arent
<Amoz> I'd vote for the launchpad style
<Amoz> unless someone else has a better idea
<Amoz> cjohnston, that's what you meant, sidebar with actions related to the specific page you're on
<Amoz> right?
<cjohnston> ya
<Amoz> or a sub sub nav
<mhall119> cjohnston: they don't have to use it if they  don't like it, shouldn't stop you from putting it in summit
<cjohnston> mhall119: I asked for feedback.. I'm going to try their idea, and then we can decide
<mhall119> ok
<Amoz> who's responsible for paste.u.c? :)
<cjohnston> noone really
<cjohnston> thats why it has bugs
<Amoz> who has access to it then? :P
<cjohnston> IS
<Amoz> IS?
<cjohnston> the sysadmins
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> maybe we could get the source out on LP
<cjohnston> battles been fought in the past, i doubt it
<Amoz> okay, keep it closed then, but let someone have a look at it
<Amoz> for instance, me ^^
<Amoz> anyway, gotta leave for a while
<Amoz> bbl
<Amoz> btw how's the summit branch coming along?
<Amoz> almost finished? whats left?
<cjohnston> i made one push, once we get it to brandon's server he's gonna play
<nigelb> niceguyjames? sounds like elmo :P
 * niceguyjames is not elmo!
<jussi> nigelb: aww you made him quit!
<nigelb> awww
<mhall119> it's elmo in disguise
<mhall119> you blew his cover
<nigelb> mhall119: You're serious?
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb Amoz imbrandon http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/
<mhall119> nigelb: I have no idea
<nigelb> lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb Amoz imbrandon http://ubuntuone.com/1bQrKI3Hsa5uz6emMJhEP0  <-- design teams suggestion
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb Amoz imbrandon http://ubuntuone.com/3fb4KkUjfmRFc4ob9QtEQm <-- the way svwilliams did it for us
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ^^
<cjohnston> feedback guys
<cjohnston> newz2000: do you have thoughts too?
<newz2000> thoughts on what?
<cjohnston> the two ideas above
<cjohnston> For summit
<cjohnston> newz2000: we ran out of room in the subnav, so we are trying to create an "call for action" area for links
<newz2000> I like the .bmp version for a cta
<cjohnston> my idea implemented by svwilliams  is the second one, based upon landscape
<nigelb> I obviously like the design team suggestion
<newz2000> which one is which?
<cjohnston> newz2000: theirs is the first one.. http://ubuntuone.com/1bQrKI3Hsa5uz6emMJhEP0
<newz2000> I think that looks ugly and is inconsistent with other websites
<newz2000> and it extends the width of the page which could be problematic
<newz2000> let me be clear, I prefer the one with the CTA on the right side, inside the content area
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> nigelb: you do too
<cjohnston> mhall119: ?
<cjohnston> svwilliams:
<nigelb> cjohnston: yeah, what newz2000 said.
 * newz2000 still isn't clear which one he voted for. :-)
<newz2000> oh, I guess I voted for the design team since nigelb agreed
<cjohnston> newz2000: that is the design teams idea
<mhall119> cjohnston: I really don't care which we use
 * newz2000 won't be using it either way so doesn't care either
<nigelb> cjohnston: newz2000 pretty expresed all my problems with the one you suggested.
<cjohnston> ok
<nigelb> It will look great on a big screen. Suck *everywhere* else.
<cjohnston> mhall119: sponsorship question...
<cjohnston> {% ifequal summit.state "sponsor" %} <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="/{{ summit.name }}/sponsorship">Request Sponsorship</a></li> {% if perms.sponsor.add_sponsorshipscore %} <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="/{{ summit.name }}/suggestsponsorship">Suggest Sponsorship</a></li> {% endif %}
<cjohnston> {% endifequal %}
<cjohnston> {% ifequal summit.state "review" %} {% if perms.sponsor.add_sponsorshipscore %} <li><a class="sub-nav-item" href="/{{ summit.name }}/sponsorship/review">Review Sponsorship Requests</a></li> {% endif %}
<cjohnston> {% endifequal %}
<cjohnston> is Suggest Sponsorship only for employees?
<cjohnston> thats what it shows here
<imbrandon> cjohnston: sweet
<Amoz> cjohnston, whyyyy do you use bmp
<Amoz> hmm the design team's proposal was fugly
<Amoz> assymetric, still creative
<Amoz> but I'd rather stick with the "keep content inside"
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes
 * imbrandon is back
<cjohnston> mhall119: I don't rememebr getting an answer.. Managers, schedulers and track leads should all be allowed to review meetings correct?
<cjohnston> I think that's kinda the way it is now with ~uds-organizers and ~connect-organizers
<Amoz> cjohnston, update me
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> with what
<cjohnston> Amoz: can you work on the track lead page? making it into rows
<Amoz> wat do
<Amoz> YES!!!! YES PLEASE
<Amoz> MAKE ME WORK
<Amoz> uhm.. sorry
<cjohnston> there ya go
<Amoz> track lead?
<cjohnston> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/uds-p/tracks
<Amoz> rows?
<Amoz> it's in rows right now?
<cjohnston> its in <ul><li> rows right now
<cjohnston> it should, with the new css use their rows
<Amoz> ah
<Amoz> k
<Amoz> anything else?
<cjohnston> that for now
<Amoz> k
<cjohnston> im trying to do something still
<mhall119> cjohnston: re: who can review meetings, you'll need to figure out what the organizers want, but that seems reasonable
<cjohnston> It seems to me that is what the teams contain
<Amoz> cjohnston, is it okay if I change from 4 per row to 3?
<cjohnston> I'd rather stay 4
<Amoz> in that case we have to rethink
<cjohnston> shouldnt be a reason it cant
<cjohnston> why
<Amoz> yes there is
<Amoz> the innerwrapper is just 940
<Amoz> we need 960 if we gonna use their grid
<Amoz> span-3 * 4 = 12, is based on 960px
<cjohnston> how does it work on other pages then
<Amoz> THAT is an awesome question
<Amoz> hold on, I think I missed the "last" class
<Amoz> cjohnston, how to do an if .. else .. in the template?
<Amoz> just put an else-tag between if and endif?
<Amoz> nvm
<Amoz> got it working
<Amoz> hacked it
<Amoz> :D
<cjohnston> {% if .... %}ok
<cjohnston> uggh
<cjohnston> ok
<Amoz> cjohnston, pushed
<cjohnston> Amoz: link again please
<Amoz> to?
<Amoz> branch or server
<Amoz> ?
<Amoz> http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/uds-p/tracks
<Amoz> https://code.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/summit
<Amoz> there
<Amoz> :)
<Amoz> bzr rules
<cjohnston> Amoz: before line 7 add <div class="row">
<cjohnston> change the current line 7 class="span-12"
<cjohnston> line 9 add </div>
<cjohnston> once you do that ill refresh the page
<Amoz> exactly what lines are you referring to?
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/summit/view/head:/summit/schedule/templates/schedule/tracks.html
<cjohnston> the <h1> needs to be inside a row
<Amoz> well, it is. kind of
<Amoz> the website_base template has a section class="row"
<cjohnston> why
<cjohnston> it isnt showing up correctly
<cjohnston> http://summit.chrisjohnston.org/uds-p/  <-- there is a big gap between the subnav and the h1
<Amoz> if you start using the chrome developer tools you can easily see the reason =)
<cjohnston> ok.. thats wrong
<Amoz> what is?
<cjohnston> rows should all be inside of blocks
<cjohnston> not outside of blocks
<Amoz> I dont see your point
<Amoz> I think steve edwards told us about this thing as well
<Amoz> if one use the grid system, it will automatically put margin-top on it
<Amoz> also, I didn't change anything on the uds-p page afaik
<imbrandon> no :alpha and :omega setup in the css ?
<cjohnston> Amoz: yes, we should use it, but it needs to be in the blocks, not out
<cjohnston> giill fix in a sec
<Amoz> o.O
<Amoz> wat
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> grid system inside blocks ?
 * imbrandon thinks somehting is backwards
<Amoz> cjohnston, could you explain please?
<Amoz> cjohnston, I fixed the header thing on the track page
<Amoz> now it has the margin-top as well
<Amoz> if that's what you meant
<Amoz> or do you think somethings wrong on the uds-p page?
<cjohnston> imbrandon: the template blocks
<Amoz> also, can I remove the <article class="main-content"> tag?
<cjohnston> the template blocks are where the content goes
<cjohnston> you cant put the grid outside the block
<imbrandon> umm why couldent you, grid system should live outside everything ...
<Amoz> cjohnston, could you point to an actual piece of code?
<Amoz> I think we'll better understand whats wrong if you could do that
<cjohnston> ok...
<cjohnston> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/more-theme-work/view/head:/templates/website_base.html
<cjohnston> website_base.html
<cjohnston> {% block content %} {% endblock %}
<cjohnston> whatever you put in that block in website_base.html gets replaced with whatever content you put in that block in other template pages
<cjohnston> if you put a row outside of that block (in website_base) and then put a row inside that block on say summit.html you are nesting rows.. you have a row inside of a row
<imbrandon> thats an error in the base_html.html i have been harping on the last 2 days ,its absolutely wrong and needs to be updated, and yes the grid absolutely needs to live outside of those
<imbrandon> its what its for
<imbrandon> seperation of code and presentation
<cjohnston> imbrandon: then you only have 1 row
<cjohnston> period
<imbrandon> no
<cjohnston> how do you not
<Amoz> hold on
<imbrandon> thats not even close to right
<cjohnston> there is only one block content
<Amoz> cjohnston, is right imbrandon
<Amoz> he's just describing it in another way
<Amoz> he's saying, we should put all the row-declarations in each and every subtemplate
<imbrandon> yea i am trying to think of it in your terms but yea
<cjohnston> yes.. what he just said
<Amoz> instead of having one row in the base template
<imbrandon> eaxctly
<imbrandon> this code is very very wrong, its like its 3 years old
<imbrandon> or more
<imbrandon> this is exactly what i was refering to
<cjohnston> ok.. lp:~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/more-theme-work is updated
<Amoz> so, just remove the section.row in the base template?
<cjohnston> its removed
<Amoz> ah
<cjohnston> just cd ubuntu_website
<Amoz> is it?
<cjohnston> bzr merge lp:~chrisjohnston/ubuntu-community-webthemes/more-theme-work
<Amoz> so
<cjohnston> summit.chrisjohnston.org is now correct
<imbrandon> wooot
<imbrandon> i've got about 80% of the css updates
<cjohnston> Amoz: if you can finish your track page branch, then ill get it merged to summit.chrisjohnston.org
<cjohnston> imbrandon: for the grid page?
<imbrandon> then i'm gonna wrangle the base into submission and just show ya with code what i mean :)
<imbrandon> cjohnston: yea
<cjohnston> cool
<Amoz> wow
<Amoz> that was a huge diff cjohnston
<Amoz> what did you do ?
<Amoz> uhm
<Amoz> you messed it up cjohnston
<cjohnston> ?
<Amoz> the footer is inside the inner wrapper now
<Amoz> need to be careful with those divs
<Amoz> on the usd-p
<Amoz> uds-p
<Amoz> *
<Amoz> cjohnston, I pushed my branch now
<imbrandon> ok and i got to ask something here , what are we doing ? i mean are we recreativng the uds page ? ... or improvving something ... or i'm totally lost in this respct
<Amoz> everything looks good in my branch afai can see
<imbrandon> like the mobule and display views should not be seperate
<Amoz> and now I'm going to bed :)
<Amoz> gnite guys
<cjohnston> gnite
<imbrandon> that should use media queries
<cjohnston> imbrandon: updating the theme to the new guidelines
<imbrandon> ngiht
<imbrandon> ok thats much less than what we have going here
<imbrandon> thats like a 10 minute thing
<imbrandon> ... what am i missing
<cjohnston> we had to rework the html for it
<cjohnston> it wasnt just drag and drop
<imbrandon> and why did we not start from the current tthen ?
<imbrandon> ummm still 10 minutes
<cjohnston> what do you mean
<Amoz> imbrandon, if you think it is 10 minutes, then go ahead and do it :)
<imbrandon> i mean we;re trying to look like uds but we;re not
<imbrandon> but we are
<cjohnston> the html across the site is having to be reworked
<cjohnston> imbrandon: we are trying to match the guidelines on design.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> which will look quite similar to uds
<imbrandon> thats what i;m missing where now
<imbrandon> "the site" dont mean a lot to me
<cjohnston> across summit
<cjohnston> the html across summit is having to be reworked
<imbrandon> ... ok so we started with the uds.u.c theme in the summit software and are updatiung it to the new guidelines ?
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> they gave us the css, now we are making summit work with the css
<imbrandon> then how does this not even come close to matcging up
<cjohnston> (they == canonical)
<imbrandon> ...
<cjohnston> because we didn't call anything what they decided to call it
<imbrandon> css != theme
<imbrandon> so we dident
<imbrandon> and we;re recreating it ?
<imbrandon> huh ?
<cjohnston> we are renaming stuff in the html to match what its called in the css
<imbrandon> whoa back up here, why ?
<cjohnston> and the new css broke a thing or two that summit had completely custom
<imbrandon> well yea thats because its the wrong way
<cjohnston> its either that or rename the stuff in the css to match what its called in summit
<imbrandon> it shoudl break
<imbrandon> ....
<imbrandon> what ?
<imbrandon> no no no
<imbrandon> lets back up
<imbrandon> so back to what we started with
<imbrandon> summit software , that was the old branding ...
<cjohnston> correct
<cjohnston> that we created
<imbrandon> then you got css only from canonical
<cjohnston> so we named things what we wnated
<cjohnston> yes
<imbrandon> thats used on uds.u.c
<cjohnston> yes
<imbrandon> and your racking your head to make it work
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> >.<
<cjohnston> I must be missing something
<Amoz> me too
<cjohnston> we are taking their css and making summit work with it
<Amoz> are you making fun of us imbrandon ?
<imbrandon> no i dont think so i think i just got why you all dont see this as a 10 minutes thing
<imbrandon> no not at all Amoz
<cjohnston> ok..
<imbrandon> seriously
<imbrandon> Amoz: not in the slightesty
<Amoz> imbrandon, if you can do it in 10 minutes, do it and show us instead of discussing this
<imbrandon> genuinely trying to wrap my head on it
<cjohnston> imbrandon: we called the main navigation main-nav, they call it nav-primary
<imbrandon> Amoz: i'm not saying i can, i'm asking why it wasent
<cjohnston> so we have to rename one of the two
<cjohnston> and its like this for EVERY single thing on the site
<cjohnston> none of it matches
<imbrandon> cjohnston: ok lets step back from there ... one sec ... ok sooo
<imbrandon> if we did not use their css , and only updated it to the new guildlines
<imbrandon> wouldent that make MUCH more sense
<Amoz> imbrandon, we want their css and design
<imbrandon> why try to wrangle somewthing into submission just for the sake
<imbrandon> Amoz: ok then lets use it
<imbrandon> Amoz: ALL of it
<Amoz> yeah
<imbrandon> not just the css
<Amoz> that's what we do
<Amoz> we cant
<imbrandon> get all of it from them
<Amoz> we can't just take their basic theme
<Amoz> it's just an example index.html
<imbrandon> why not ? IP ? then we cant recreate it either
<cjohnston> imbrandon: we are hoping by changing tyre html to theirs, their next update will be drag and drop.
<imbrandon> cjohnston: not likely
<cjohnston> gtg.. work
<Amoz> imbrandon, it will be easier then
<imbrandon> cjohnston: updates are far more than css
<Amoz> not design updates :)
<Amoz> that's what css is for
<imbrandon> ... Amoz , no and yes design updates
<imbrandon> umm sure and so is markup and js
<Amoz> they can hopefully use the same html structure and just rework the css
<imbrandon> ...
<Amoz> ...
<Amoz> what are you trying to get at?
<imbrandon> if its the same software why not use the same theme  ?
<imbrandon> why are we doing this the hard way is what i'm getting at
<Amoz> what's your solution then?
<imbrandon> we;re doing all this to make it easier next time when it really is not, we'll have the same issues, we either need to use thier stuff 100% or ours and been done with this already
<imbrandon> Amoz: DRY is my solution
<Amoz> imbrandon, go for it :)
<imbrandon> i dont have a "solution" but DRY is the best i can surmise
<imbrandon> Amoz: i'm not trying to be confrontational seriously
<Amoz> UDS is not the same software afaik
<Amoz> cjohnston would hopefully been smart enough to not try to port a theme if it already existed in UDS
<imbrandon> pretty sure it is or was, either way its django templates i can almost garentee
<Amoz> so we're just reworking the summit templates to work with Canonicals new styles
<imbrandon> why would canonical not use summit, they used to, thats how it came about
<imbrandon> i'm fairly certain it is
<imbrandon> either way though they are both just django templates in reality
<Amoz> you're referring to http://uds.ubuntu.com/event/
<Amoz> right?
<imbrandon> even if not the same
<Amoz> with the new theme
 * imbrandon looks
<Amoz> see what happens if you press the links there, UDS tracks or UDS Schedule
<imbrandon> more specificly http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-q/
<Amoz> yes
<Amoz> and that site is using the old theme! *gasp*
<Amoz> and that's the site we're porting to the new guidelines/styles/ everything
<Amoz> awesomeness in a box
<Amoz> and I've gotta go to bed now
<Amoz> nice talking to ya, gnite :)
<imbrandon> yes ... but why are we using paty
<imbrandon> part and notall
<imbrandon> gnight
<cjohnston> imbrandon:  uds.u.c is wp
<imbrandon> yea i looked and u.c is drupal
<cjohnston> qya
<imbrandon> so where did this css come from ?
<imbrandon> what bzr branch
<imbrandon> so we know where to get it "next time"
<imbrandon> and can progmaticly build it
<cjohnston> they emailed me
<imbrandon> is it from the wp theme or the drupal theme ? or ...
<cjohnston> but the entire thing, including hard coded content is lp.net/uds-project
<cjohnston> they stripped out everything php and all the hatrdcoded content
<cjohnston> hardcoded
<cjohnston> dinner time
<imbrandon> see that matters if your changing the markup, i've scrapped what i was doing in favor of i'm just gonna rework this properly and show you and Amoz instead of trying to explain it while i'm blue in the face
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> imbrandon: hows it going
<imbrandon> cjohnston: good good
<cjohnston> g2g
<imbrandon> managed to wragle a copy of the Ubuntu Core Front End Framework, should make this much smoother, will have something in a few hours
<imbrandon> push to lp
<imbrandon> pushed*
<imbrandon> cjohnston: your summit branch is missing files ?
<imbrandon> i see no website_base in here
<imbrandon> but its being extended
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-14
<cjohnston> website_base is in the theme branch
<cjohnston> imbrandon:
<imbrandon> sup dude
<cjohnston> ^^
<imbrandon> oh yea i figured that
<imbrandon> got it now, almost ready to push the fist wave
<cjohnston> ok
<imbrandon> first
<imbrandon> man you are gonna spend a week looking over these diffs, 3 diffrent bzr branches with pretty much every line changed, sorry
<imbrandon> heh
<cjohnston> lol
<imbrandon> this is in no way shape or form a simple css change though as its laid out to be, the infrastructure was not there, so i made it, but the end result is what you were describing you wanted AND you'll ACTUALLY be able to "drop in" future changes from canonical not only to summit but all the community themes
<imbrandon> no matter what the cms or template engine
<imbrandon> ( and it actually works on the iPad now instead if an unuseable page , and its not blank in IE anymore either , plus 2 or 3 other launchpad bugs get fixed as collateral damage )
<imbrandon> :)
<cjohnston> i told you it wasnt 10 minutes
<cjohnston> :-P
<imbrandon> bah the css was less than 10 min
<imbrandon> about 3, this is all the rest of the world
<imbrandon> that it takes to support it
<imbrandon> and even then its only a few hours :P
<cjohnston> let me know when you push it and ill start looking
<imbrandon> sure thing, i'll do the community branch here in about 30 min
<imbrandon> cuz the rest base on it
<cjohnston> cool
<imbrandon> just got a few more lil js functions to write up
<imbrandon> then should be good
<cjohnston> ok
<imbrandon> cjohnston: ok push first bit, there is tons more to come though
<imbrandon> https://code.launchpad.net/~imbrandon/ubuntu-community-webthemes/ubuntu-community-webthemes
<imbrandon> i'ma do some more before trying to merge though
<cjohnston> ok.. so wait for now?
<imbrandon> well poke away, but i wanna get about another hours worth of fixes before merging
<cjohnston> ok
<imbrandon> but i need FOOOD !
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> brb
<cjohnston> no deleting the old stuff for now!
<imbrandon> ...
<imbrandon> its in revision control
<imbrandon> seriously ...
<imbrandon> no worries, i got other drupal things i can do, go a head a merge then and i'll work on those, let me know when its open for dev again
<cjohnston> keep deving, but I dont want to delete the old stuff until all the sites are switched over
<imbrandon> there is no way to do the work i'm doing without
<imbrandon> so umm no
<cjohnston> ok
<imbrandon> build scripts are next
<imbrandon> the sites should not be building from trunk
<imbrandon> peroid
<imbrandon> thats what rcs is for
<imbrandon> if you like leave my branches un-merged
<imbrandon> but there is no way i'm going back to 1999 and work on this
<cjohnston> ok
 * imbrandon gets food
<imbrandon> sorry chris, was not right of me to be short like that man, i'm just tired and needed food
<imbrandon> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> all good
<imbrandon> it wont take me long to convert them all , how about we leave my branches un-merged untill then, compromise
<imbrandon> eta ~2 days for full convert
<imbrandon> less than that for cunks
<imbrandon> chunks*
<imbrandon> lol
<imbrandon> should be able to merge my branches into summit.c.o without merging into trunk right
<imbrandon> pretty sure bzr will handle that
<cjohnston> ya
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> sounds like a tenative plan ?
<cjohnston> sure
<cjohnston> we can try it
<imbrandon> will bzr do named branches ? sorry more of a git fella here
<imbrandon> could go that route too
<cjohnston> named?
<cjohnston> git no
<cjohnston> :-(
<imbrandon> not git
<cjohnston> you can do imbrandon/summit/some-thing-or-another
<imbrandon> ment i was more comfy in git'
<cjohnston> ahh
<imbrandon> well more mean ~ubutnu-community-themes/ubnutu-community-themes/my-named-branch-not-trunk
<imbrandon> then merge to trunk later
<cjohnston> ya
<imbrandon> k
<imbrandon> cjohnston: i commented on the fontloader thing too
<imbrandon> you dont want to use the js one, use the css like ubnutu.com it self does
<imbrandon> even the google page warns you off the loader
<imbrandon> much quicker and no js dependancy
<cjohnston> the webteam said to use the js so that all browsers can get it even if the font isnt on the system
<imbrandon> the css does that
<imbrandon> the js wont work on all systems
<imbrandon> even the webteam them self use the css way
<imbrandon> look at the source of ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> and yea the css way is even if the font is not on the sysrtem
<imbrandon> e.g. i'm on a mac and see it
<cjohnston> k
<imbrandon> its still from google webfonts just not using the js webfont loder
<cjohnston> k
<imbrandon> its kinda cool really, does some fancy @font-face stuff server side :P
<AlexAv> hey, anyone here happen to know  what paste.ubuntu.com is running?
<cjohnston> AlexAv: a semi custom set of code
<cjohnston> why
<AlexAv> I was attempting to setup an install on thesii.org in order to make it faster and easier to keep track of stuff
<cjohnston> AlexAv: im sure you could find plenty online
<AlexAv> The only open source one i could find is stikked and it is a bit wacky
<cjohnston> is there a language requirement?
<AlexAv> I would prefer PHP
<imbrandon> pastbin is opensource
<imbrandon> and php
<imbrandon> lemme find the link
<imbrandon> the only customthing on the u.c on is the theme from Noordhoek
<imbrandon> iirc
<imbrandon> http://sourceforge.net/projects/php-pastebin/ , seveas also has a python version
<imbrandon> that you could poke him about
<AlexAv> many thanks good sir!
<imbrandon> np
<cjohnston> imbrandon: I'm going to take off.. 8.5 more hours of work.. gonna try to get some sleep
<imbrandon> okies, take it wasy
<imbrandon> look at mty branches in the morn
<imbrandon> if i'm not round
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> thanks for your help
<imbrandon> np , and youe!
<imbrandon> yours*
<imbrandon> wow i need a nap too
<imbrandon> lol
<cjohnston> lol
<daker> Yay http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5YQrFiWa50M#t=4009s
<Amoz> hey, gnome 3.4 still has a chance to make it into official 12.04 repos :D
<mhall119> Amoz: I currently have Gnome 3.3.91
<mhall119> I assume by the version number that's an "almost 3.4" release
<Amoz> mhall119, yeah that's the developer tree I think
<Amoz> very close to a 3.4 release
<Amoz> mhall119, you mean you have it from official repos?
<Amoz> OH
<Amoz> it's uploaded
<Amoz> gotta check it out
<mhall119> Amoz_: on precise, yeah
<abira> is the countdown banner thing over?
<abira> none awake
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-15
<cjohnston> imbrandon: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I found a bug in the summit.ubuntu.com page, when checking the schedule (which is still empty, afaik) by tracks. It says this: http://pastebin.com/fvyX2zPy
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: its already reported and exists because there is no schedule
<cjohnston> once their is a schedule it will go away
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: Perfect, thanks for making that clear! :)
<cjohnston> np
<abira> well is the banner countdown contest still running or not?
<cjohnston> abira: dunno
<abira> how do i find out
<cjohnston> could be nicer about it
<abira> i still see the page though
<cjohnston> check the mailing list
<cjohnston> check the wiki page
<abira> the wiki page is sitll up
<abira> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/PreciseCountdownBanner
<cjohnston> so's the maverick one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/MaverickCountdownBanner
<abira> says this page does not exist
<abira> wait oyu;re the same guy on the mailing list
<cjohnston> according to the mailing list its over
<cjohnston> ya
<abira> https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2012-March/001217.html
<abira> thats you
<abira> oh shit
<abira> it's over?
<abira> fuck
 * abira shrugs
<abira> what did ubuntu select ?
<cjohnston> they didnt announce yet
<abira> k thanks
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> mornin imbrando1
<imbrando1> morning
<cjohnston> hey dude
<cjohnston> whats the status on the redesign stuffs?
<imbrandon> should be complete enough to merge whats there now
<imbrandon> today i'm gonna retrofit summit to it
<imbrandon> adn that shioud,fix up the css
<imbrandon> grab a copy and use runserver on it local to peek
<imbrandon> ther is still some <footer> brokeness useing dd and dl improperly and s ton a improper <article> use but i'll fix those up as i go along
<cjohnston> ok.. think you will have that done today?
<imbrandon> yup, working on some pixeldrop stuff at the moment but yea today should not be an issue at all
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-16
<Amoz> cjohnston, how's everything going?
<cjohnston> waiting to see.what imbrandon  has for us.. hopefully he is about done
<Amoz> cjohnston, isn't there anything else to be done meanwhile?
<Amoz> i want to hack some django ^^
<Amoz> learn*
<cjohnston> Amoz: there is plenty of stuff
<cjohnston> http://launchpad.net/summit
<Amoz> cjohnston, there is a webteam one can join, yes?
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/linaro-q212-requirements
<cjohnston> Amoz: no.. the team gets commit rights, so you need to work with us for a while to get them
<Amoz> Ahaa
<Amoz> I see
<Amoz> you don't want someone new to mess up the repos :P
<cjohnston> we can fix it, but yes
<cjohnston> imbrandon: your comitting settings.py to the wrong branch
<cjohnston> imbrandon: or something your doing isnt working right
<cjohnston> imbrandon: you about yet?
<stas> cjohnston, hey
<stas> so we wait for upstream "guideline" regarding what jcastro started on mailing list?
<cjohnston> stas: i have the css, I just need to mail it to you
<cjohnston> stas:  what yaili  mentioned we have to wait on..
<stas> aha, ok
<stas> thanks
<cjohnston> me personally, I'm not interested in bootstrap
<cjohnston> ill wait and see what comes out of Canonicals version
<cjohnston> stas:  whats your email
<stas> cjohnston, stas@ubuntu.ro (should still work)
<stas> cjohnston, bootstrap is great bc of conventions
<stas> cjohnston, thanks got it.
<stas> wonder what was their reason not to fork bootstrap :)
<cjohnston> stas: no idea
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-17
<cjohnston> Amoz: bug #952950 and bug #749316 should be pretty easy to start with
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 952950 in Summit "track lead LP link is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/952950
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 749316 in Summit "error when no slots defined" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/749316
<imbrandon> cjohnston: sorry last day or so has been nuts round here preping for drupalcon monday, but i'll get that stuff pushed sometime this early eveing
<imbrandon> cjohnston: sorry to hold u up if i am
<cjohnston> ok
#ubuntu-website 2012-03-18
<Amoz> cjohnston, have you worked with the django builtin auth stuff?
<Ronnie> Amoz: maybe i can help
<Amoz> Ronnie, I'm trying to do the usual session stuff, e.g. print "Logged in as $user"
<cjohnston> Amoz: look in either website_base.html or base.html
<cjohnston> i forget which
<Amoz> ubuntu_website?
<Amoz> or common?
<Amoz> there it was
<cjohnston> website_base is ubuntu_website
<Amoz> common base.html
<Amoz> thanks
<cjohnston> base is common
<Amoz> user.is_authenticated
<Amoz> I love you cjohnston
<Amoz> I've been trying to find this for... an hour or something
<Amoz> the django docs aren't really explicit with that stuff
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> I've had a few beers
<cjohnston> I may actually be helpful
<Amoz> cjohnston, lol
<Amoz> Ballmer peak
<Amoz> http://xkcd.com/323/
<cjohnston> very nice
<Amoz> I'm playing around with django and bootstrap right now
<cjohnston> Amoz: I think I got all the CSS done... I couldn't wait any longer..
<cjohnston> summit.chrisjohnston.org
<cjohnston> I need to get the new create meeting feature pushed for testing
<cjohnston> then we can look at the other changes
<Amoz> cjohnston, yeah what happened with imbrandon ?
<cjohnston> he got busy
<Amoz> oh
<Amoz> anyway
<Amoz> what code is merged there?
<Amoz> the footer is weird
<Amoz> probably a div missing or something
<cjohnston> I agree..
<cjohnston> care to look into it?
<cjohnston> I'm working on my meeting stuff
<Amoz> not now unfortunately
<Amoz> it's almost 3AM here
<cjohnston> ok
<Amoz> I need to sleep ^^
<cjohnston> sounds good
<Amoz> did you merge my branch?
<cjohnston> which branhc
<cjohnston> branch
<cjohnston> i merged your stuff in a couple times
<Amoz> weird
<cjohnston> so which commit i guess is the more correct question
<Amoz> mine shouldn't have the weird footer afaik
<cjohnston> it could be something I changed that reversed it
<Amoz> cjohnston, http://amoz.dyndns.org:8080/uds-p/
<cjohnston> ya.. i dont know what the difference is
<cjohnston> and i need go get this meeting stuff pushed for testing
<Amoz> okay
<cjohnston> if you figure it out tomorrow, let me know and ill make the change
<Amoz> yeah I'll try :)
<cjohnston> ty
<Amoz> gnite guys :)
<cjohnston> g'nite
<AlanBell> history |grep runserver
<AlanBell> no, not this window :)
<AlanBell> so remind me how we start summit these days? ./manage.py runserver ubuntusettings.py or something like that?
<cjohnston> python manage.py runserver --settings ubuntu_setting
<cjohnston> python manage.py runserver --settings ubuntu_settings
<AlanBell> thanks
<cjohnston> np
<cjohnston> whatcha workin on AlanBell
<AlanBell> etherpad lite
<cjohnston> cool
<AlanBell> bother, I think I broke my summit.db
<cjohnston> one sec
<cjohnston> http://ubuntuone.com/2xpQW5q06Yp26f47lboHmb
<AlanBell> no such table: schedule_summit
<cjohnston> migrate
<cjohnston> ./manage.py migrate
<AlanBell> hmm, list index out of range now, this is back where I was before
<cjohnston> AlanBell: http://127.0.0.1:8000/admin
<cjohnston> admin/password iirc
<cjohnston> Click on "summit"
<cjohnston> click on uds-p
<cjohnston> For "sites" select summit.ubuntu.com
<cjohnston> save
<AlanBell> no such table: django_site
<cjohnston> ./manage.py syncdb
<cjohnston> ./manage.py migrate
<AlanBell> http://alanbell.libertus.co.uk:8000/admin/
<cjohnston> ./manage.py shell
<cjohnston> from common import menu
<AlanBell> ImportError: cannot import name menu
<cjohnston> from common import Menu
<cjohnston> Menu.objects.create(site_id=1, name='uds', slug='uds')
<cjohnston> exit()
<AlanBell> that doesn't work either :(
<AlanBell> from common import <tab> returns
<AlanBell> admin               forms               migrations          templatetags        utils
<AlanBell> context_processors  management          models              tests               views
<cjohnston> try from common.models import Menu
<AlanBell> yup, that works
<AlanBell> admin console works now, I think I can get the rest up soon
<AlanBell> ok, it is up now, thanks cjohnston
<cjohnston> np AlanBell
<cjohnston> I clearly need to update my db
<AlanBell> yeah, I think the installation instructions need a bit of a tweak, it doesn't mention the ubuntu_settings bit, just make run which doesn't work any more
<nigelb> AlanBell: Please submit patch. Instructions are in docs folder.
<AlanBell> but I have a container running now, so I am happy
<nigelb> and they get rendred to summit.rtfd.org.
<AlanBell> ooh, nice
<AlanBell> oh, those are right
<AlanBell> INSTALL and requirements.txt are wrong
<nigelb> then add a note in install to look at summit.rtf.org
<nigelb> and fix what needs fixing in requirements.txt
<AlanBell> yeah, that sounds reasonable
<nigelb> I've been liking readthedocs project for how nicely they render sphinx based documentation.
<nigelb> also, readthedocs itself is built on django and is open source.
<cjohnston> whats wrong in requirements.txt
<cjohnston> INSTALL isnt actually wrong, but Make hasn't been updated to work with the new sites support
<AlanBell> there might not be anything wrong in requirements.txt
<nigelb> AlanBell: requirements.txt is not for humans.
<AlanBell> hmm, wonder what that says about me
<Amoz> AlanBell, hmm, you're not human?
<AlanBell> *mostly* human
<nigelb> he's half chicken :P
 * nigelb runs
<Amoz> half bell
<Amoz> it seems
<Amoz> okay, django drives me nuts
<Amoz> ViewDoesNotExist at /calendar/
<Amoz> Could not import workspaces.views. Error was: cannot import name HTMLCalendar
<Amoz> I'm trying to make HTML cal stuff
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-11
<pleia2> loco.ubuntu.com is unwell (getting Internal Server Error for the past 30 minutes or s0
<pleia2> so)
<JoseeAntonioR> can confirm here, maybe it's worth pinging IS
<cjohnston> pleia2: they were upgrading it last night..                              I seem to be ok with it right now
<daker> loco.ubuntu.com is life
<daker> live*
<daker> nigelb: can you kick tramac plz :)
<daker> tarmac*
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-12
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker> cjohnston: pong
<daker> 0:1 :)
<cjohnston> daker: meet doanac... doanac is another django guru.. doanac meet daker.. daker rocks
<daker> hi doanac
<doanac> hey guys
<cjohnston> daker: what is your availability at http://goo.gl/tvwzO
<nigelb> cjohnston: How about importing from LP, but that being optional?
<nigelb> Like, it's nice if you do that. We'll honor that. But if you don't wnat to, it's cool, you can mark youself as attending on summit.
<cjohnston> Continue to allow a user to register in Launchpad as attending, but
<cjohnston> also allow them to register in Summit as attending. The issue I see
<cjohnston> with this is, which would be authoritative? It would also make sense
<cjohnston> that we allow a user to edit their registration afterwards, but that
<cjohnston> isn't really a big deal.
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> How does authoritative come into the picture?
<nigelb> the attending data isn't used for anything else.
<cjohnston> its used for scheduling
<nigelb> Plus, summit would have everyone plus some more.
<daker> cjohnston: at work
<nigelb> Right, I mean, it's used by summit.
<nigelb> But nothing else.
<nigelb> So summit being authortative is the right thing.
<cjohnston> nigelb: if you register two different times, 9-5 in launchpad 9-3 in summit
<cjohnston> or the other way around
<nigelb> argh. fk.
<nigelb> Now I see what you mean.
<daker> cjohnston: ?
<cjohnston> daker: we have a call to discuss SSO issues at that time
<daker> i wont be availlable
<cjohnston> I gathered
<cjohnston> ;-)
<daker> cjohnston: any your sso problems are mine too :)
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> thats why i figured you would be useful to have if possible
<cjohnston> daker: mhall119 any chance of any reviewing of the django 1.4 code any time soon? please ;-)
<daker> cjohnston: i'll try
<cjohnston> ty
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-13
<JoseAntonioR> mhall119: hey, can we have a chat in ~5 hours? I didn't get to fix the page with what you mentioned
<rsajdok> What does mean "MA" in "I searched for "boston" and the MA loco did not come up" https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/885631
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885631 in LoCo Team Portal "Loco directory search does not show up loco when searching fro large/capital city. " [Wishlist,Triaged]
<rsajdok> ?
<JoseAntonioR> rsajdok: Massachusets
<JoseAntonioR> Massachusetts*
<rsajdok> thanks
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: sure, I should be around
<rsajdok> I am trying to login in http://loco.ubuntu.com and I get error: http://i.imgur.com/sLDsuZO.png
<cjohnston> rsajdok: didn't you have the same problem on summit
<daker> ValueError: That field has already been requested
<daker> WTH
<rsajdok> cjohnston: yes, I have
<rsajdok> I have no idea what is wrong
<daker> rsajdok: login again and make sure to check all the checkboxes on login.u.c
<cjohnston> daker: he merged accounts
<daker> :(
<rsajdok> daker: Yes, I have checked all options http://imgur.com/hWwpI8T
<rsajdok> daker: maybe, should you to remove my account by loco.ubuntu.com/admin ?
<daker> rsajdok: i am not allowed to do that
<rsajdok> I did it in local version of loco
<cjohnston> daker: get mhall119 to fix it
<rsajdok> mhall119: Can you help me to login in loco.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> rsajdok: I can try, what is your launchpad username?
<daker> i think ~ris
<rsajdok> mhall119: ris
<mhall119> alrighty, so it appears Launchpad and SSO are out-of-sync regarding your SSO id
<mhall119> rsajdok: what email address are you using to login?
<rsajdok> mhall119: robert.sajdok@gmail.com http://imgur.com/hWwpI8T
<mhall119> rsajdok: thanks, I'll have to get someone to lookup the correct SSO id for me, then I'll update loco.u.c
<rsajdok> mhall119: what does mean "SSO" ?
<mhall119> Single Sign On, it's what powers login.ubuntu.com
<rsajdok> mhall119: ok
<daker> rsajdok: so basicly the SSO id returned by login.ubuntu.com is not the same SSO id stored in loco.ubuntu.com
<daker> because you'have merged two accounts in launchpad, and there is __actually__ no way in launchpad to let loco.ubuntu.com know that your id have changed
<daker> so this have to be done manually
<pleia2> daker: <3 loco.ubuntu.com! should I just comb through the changelog to write my blog post about the release?
<cjohnston> pleia2: probably... if you have any specific questions then ask would be my suggestion.. its all fairly clear tho I think
<pleia2> cjohnston: yeah, we had talked about this previously so I was just asking directly in case he had any additional feedback :)
<cjohnston> gotcha :-)
<cjohnston> he rocks would be my feedback.. hehe :-)  my feedback only matters tho cause of the subject of the feedback
<pleia2> +1
<pleia2> "I spoke to cjohnston about these changes, he said "daker rocks""
<cjohnston> works for me
<cjohnston> i dont know that you need to write any more
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> cjohnston: oh, is this the upgrade that was happening when the site was down sun night?
<cjohnston> yup
<pleia2> (this always seems to happen sunday night, while we're doing our team meeting and everyone grumps)
<pleia2> cool
<cjohnston> i dont remember the exact timeline, but there was a problem caused by IS restrictions, so it errored, then they had to back it out
 * pleia2 lives in the wrong timezone
<cjohnston> hehe
 * pleia2 nods
<mhall119> rsajdok: you should be able to log into LTP now
<mhall119> daker: FYI, cjohnston and I had a chat with richardo about these SSO issues with summit and LTP, and we should hopefully have an API to let us fix them in a few weeks
<daker> WOW
<cjohnston> daker: please review Bug #1147863 prior to continuing.. if you want to dump the task thats fine
<ubottu> bug 1147863 in Summit "Stop requiring someone to be 'attending' in LP" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1147863
<daker> cjohnston: ok
<cjohnston> daker: is there time either Friday, Mondy or Tuesday that you could do a call to sync on the changes for Summit that are coming up?
<daker> Friday 21:00 UTC
<cjohnston> mhall119: does that work for you?
<mhall119> cjohnston: sure
<mhall119> I don't think I had plans
<cjohnston> daker: what email address do you want me to send it to? your @u.c wont work iirc
<daker> cjohnston: PM
<rsajdok> mhall119: it works :)
<daker> rsajdok: WOW
<daker> thanks mhall119
<daker> this msnbot start causing unicode errors
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-14
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: have time now?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: sure
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, sec and i'll get the files
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so I did the change from agenda to meeting, restructured the div and javascript, and nothing happened
<JoseeAntonioR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612398/ has got it
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ok, all you're missing is the <div id="meeting-{{meeting.id}}-details"> from daily.html
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: line 92
<mhall119> line 72-92 of daily.html
<JoseeAntonioR> check line 92 on the paste
<JoseeAntonioR> oh wait, there's more on it?
<JoseeAntonioR> oooh got it now!
<mhall119> yeah, look at daily.html
<mhall119> so you'll need to copy that into your template, and convert it from using agenda and slot to just meeting
<mhall119> which should be easy, replace agenda.meeting with just meeting
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, /me does and tries right now
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: nope, doesn't work either, what I've done is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612414/
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: can you run this so I can look at what it's generating?
<JoseeAntonioR> (if you mean the instance, it's running)
<JoseeAntonioR> joseeantonior.com:8000 as usual
<mhall119> which file is this, review.html or mine.html?
<JoseeAntonioR> mine.html
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ah, you need the functions defined at the top, not the bottom
<mhall119> hang on, scratch that, daily.html has them at the bottom
<JoseeAntonioR> exactly
<JoseeAntonioR> they're at the top *and* bottom
<JoseeAntonioR> (in mine)
<mhall119> ah, ok, you only need one, but you need to change the calls to be show_meeting_details/hide_meeting_details, you still have them show_agenda_details and hide_agenda_details
<mhall119> that's why chromium was giving an error about the functions beind undeclared
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/django-openid-auth/django-1-4-support/+merge/153268
<mhall119> cjohnston: one at a time
<mhall119> and JoseeAntonioR's is easier :)
<cjohnston> you didn't get to my one earlier
<cjohnston> or my one from a week ago
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, /me checks
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: go for cjohnston's :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm pretty sure I've reviewed one for you in the last couple weeks
<cjohnston> mhall119: multitask. :-)
<cjohnston> mhall119: the wrong one
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> remember.. the more reviews you do, the more code I can write
<mhall119> cjohnston: I am multi-tasking, I'm ignoring several of your requests at the same time
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> it really sucks when you build on top of stuff and there is a problem in the beginning
<JoseeAntonioR> great, the thing works now
<mhall119> \o/
<cjohnston> yay!
 * cjohnston needs JoseeAntonioR to be free to work on other things.. hehe
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: I will be in a min, if school things don't pop up
<cjohnston> school is overrated... /me notes not to listen to him
<JoseeAntonioR> I actually hate school, they only want me to study maths and spanish and more weird things
<JoseeAntonioR> I could've done this easily while at school, but then blocked port 5709 just only because I use it for IRC
<JoseeAntonioR> s/then/they
<mhall119> cjohnston: it'll be a few, evidently I need to re-build my virtualenv
<cjohnston> :-/
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: I used to ssh to my home server from work to get around their IRC port blocking
<mhall119> also used an ssh SOCKS5 proxy for other apps
<cjohnston> remote servers ftw!
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: they also blocked 22, and now I think they blocked all connections to joseeantonior.com
<JoseeAntonioR> also, my VPS died today
<mhall119> heh, you must use quite a bit of their bandwidth :)
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119, cjohnston: merge proposal submitted
<cjohnston> sweet
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: i can give you irccloud invite no more port 5709 only 80 :)
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: oh, right! I forgot I used to have that thing!
<JoseeAntonioR> let me see if I can still log in
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/vuds-q2-13  <--- oh the fun daker and JoseeAntonioR
 * JoseeAntonioR checks
<mhall119> hmm, one test isn't passing in trunk, either of you guys getting that?
<mhall119> test_calculate_passes_with_multiple_plenary_rooms_if_editing
<JoseeAntonioR> I don't run tests :P
<mhall119> you will :)
<JoseeAntonioR> maybe because I removed the javascript from the top?
<mhall119> no, this isn't your code
<mhall119> current trunk
<cjohnston> i havent seen that one
<daker> cjohnston: fun ? this is WW3
<cjohnston> we need to get the tests in sponsor working so that we can have tarmac run our tests
<JoseeAntonioR> oh
<mhall119> hmmm, I wonder if it's my new virtualenv that's suddenly made it start failing...
<mhall119> not a good sign for our tests
<mhall119> cjohnston: we can't start tarmac with testing only schedule and common?
<cjohnston> mhall119: i have 4 or 5 tests that fail on me that dont on you
<cjohnston> we really need to figure out how to harden our test
<cjohnston> s
<cjohnston> mhall119: I guess we could
<mhall119> cjohnston: agreed
<mhall119> ah crap, this one involves render.py
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm still thinking on printing and burning that one
<cjohnston> mhall119: just in trunk?
<cjohnston> or with 1.4
<mhall119> just in trunk
<cjohnston> hrm
<mhall119> I think it's just the test, I think the dates are off
<cjohnston> fix it
<cjohnston> I have the etherpad page drawn up
<mhall119> done
<daker> mhall119: Google reader is closing, you should start selling accounts for your app if you want to get rich :p
<cjohnston> I saw tat
<cjohnston> that it
<cjohnston> thats bad news
<mhall119> daker: yeah, I gave up on monetizing that a while ago
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: hey, you'll be around tomorrow for the SDK days, right?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: can you please make sure the video size is always the right (specified in uonair.com/resources) and doesn't get too small like Jono did today?
<daker> JoseeAntonioR: go upgrade uonair channel http://www.youtube.com/onechannel
 * JoseeAntonioR checks and runs in circles
<JoseeAntonioR> upgraded now
<JoseeAntonioR> I still can't believe the dev hangout with Leann got 27929 viewes
<daker> wow
<mhall119> wow, really?
<daker> http://www.youtube.com/user/UbuntuOnAir
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQvOIExkCaw
<daker> her 2 videos are the most popular :D
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah
<JoseeAntonioR> I should do a video saying 'Hi, subscribe to us!'
<daker> or juste before Jono QA starts :)
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: I won't be hosting Jono's anymore for a good while, school messes up my schedule :(
<daker> ah ok
<JoseeAntonioR> but we can add a 'channel trailer', where you can specify one for new users and other for subscribers
<JoseeAntonioR> on the first one, we say 'hi, this is what we do, subscribe' and the other one is 'thanks for subscribing, now go to the other social networks'
<JoseeAntonioR> daker: thanks for the heads up, looks great now, and this will surely be improved!
<daker> :)
<daker> i am off to bed
<JoseeAntonioR> night!
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: is there a meeting.public value or something similar? if yes, I can do an if to fix the '...when summit is public' bugs
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: whats the bug
<JoseeAntonioR> bugs 1152186 and 1152170
<ubottu> bug 1152186 in fuse (Ubuntu) "possible fuse crash and inaccessible mounted filesystem " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152186
<ubottu> bug 1152170 in Summit "After 'Public' display IRC chat logs" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152170
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, I think it's 1152186
<JoseeAntonioR> s/86/68
<JoseeAntonioR> bug 1152168
<ubottu> bug 1152168 in Summit "When UDS is switched to 'Public' change the etherpad pages" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152168
<cjohnston> thats not public v private
<cjohnston> thats the status
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I know
<cjohnston> look in models/summitmodel
<JoseeAntonioR> so the variable would be Summit.public?
 * JoseeAntonioR still can't get that file
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> i dont understand
<cjohnston> what do you mean you cant get that file
<mhall119> I believe it's Summit.state == 'public'
<JoseeAntonioR> I mean, I do not understand it
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: thanks
<mhall119> cjohnston: test fixes: https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/summit/fix-tests/+merge/153273
<mhall119> Ran 163 tests in 6.078s
<mhall119> testing schedule and common together
<mhall119> all pass
<mhall119> repeatedly
<JoseeAntonioR> so if those bugs are just a matter of doing an if with that value, I'll take care of those
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: yeah, that's pretty much it
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so those should be fixed on the weekend
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: aren't you going to be busy tomorrow and friday?
<mhall119> with sdk days
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: I'm not running those, school is in the middle :(
<mhall119> ah, ok
<mhall119> what happened with the video size during jono's session?
<JoseeAntonioR> he copied the whole embed code, and therefore changed the embed video size to 400Xsomething
<JoseeAntonioR> 420x315
<mhall119> jono did?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: what would you think about replacing onair.u.c with an instance of Summit?
<JoseeAntonioR> jono did
<mhall119> yeah, don't trust jono with those things :)
<JoseeAntonioR> but how could we use summit with uonair?
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: just like we did for virtual-UDS
<JoseeAntonioR> with this events we're only running a video at a time
<mhall119> yeah, so it won't be using the full scheduling power of Summit
<mhall119> but it'll have the virtual meeting page, and you can start hangouts just like you do now, but not updating fragile Wordpress markup
<mhall119> plus you'll get a history of sessions, searchable, etc
<mhall119> just something I've been thinking about
<JoseeAntonioR> I did think about it, but then I came up with the idea that people will be lazy to search for the upcoming session
<mhall119> not so much about upcoming, but past ones
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, but the thing is, when a session is announced to be live they just go to ubuntuonair.com and click play, they don't have to search for it and then click play
<mhall119> true
<mhall119> maybe once you're familiar with Summit, you can write a new Django app for on-air
<mhall119> :)
<JoseeAntonioR> that'll take a couple years from now :P
<mhall119> nah, django's not that hard
<JoseeAntonioR> I'd need to study it
<mhall119> no, don't study it, just use it
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm still trying to learn python
<JoseeAntonioR> that's a good point
<mhall119> studying Django is bad, don't look at it's internal code, just be happy that it works and don't ask how :)
<JoseeAntonioR> e.g. render.py
<mhall119> well, it's not quite *that* bad
<mhall119> but it does do a lot of....interesting..things
<JoseeAntonioR> see bug 828688
<ubottu> bug 828688 in Summit "Replace render.py" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/828688
<mhall119> yeah, how old is that now?
<JoseeAntonioR> not finished... yet
<JoseeAntonioR> erm, more than 2 years and a half
<mhall119> you know in the movies when someone has a large pipe or something stuck in their chest, and they can't take it out or it'll make them bleed out?  render.py is that pip
<mhall119> pipe
<JoseeAntonioR> let's take summit to the doctor! call the ambulance now
<mhall119> calling Dr. JoseeAntonioR, you have a patient
<JoseeAntonioR> blue code
<nigelb> yeah, really, don't mess with render.py.
<nigelb> It works. Somewhat. A replacement will be just as bad.
<daker> LTP hitting bug #936153
<ubottu> bug 936153 in django-openid-auth "UnicodeEncode error when handling redirect" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/936153
<cjohnston> daker: I'm working on getting a new version of django-openid-auth released today... it will take a bit to propigate down, but we can work on it
<daker> aie, i missed you pleia2 :(
<daker> cjohnston: were you able to do the SSO call ?
<cjohnston> ?
<cjohnston> we have an sso plan
 * pleia2 waves to daker 
<daker> cjohnston: which is ?
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/summit/+spec/vuds-q2-13
<cjohnston> everything related to #1154785
<cjohnston> daker: you did say tomorrow for our call right?
<daker> cjohnston: ya 21 UTC
<daker> cjohnston: hangout or skype ?
<cjohnston> hangout
<pleia2> daker: I haven't actually written the blog post, so if you have comments or anything, theyare welcome :)
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: bug 1152168 would need to have the meeting.html, virtual_meeting.html, daily.html and by_*.html pages changed, right?
<ubottu> bug 1152168 in Summit "When UDS is switched to 'Public' change the etherpad pages" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1152168
<cjohnston> ccccccbfuigdruuvdgutcchlcernkihtrecnrbrvnkvj
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: looks like you entered your yubikey's code in the wrong place
<cjohnston> that would be the 5 year old
<cjohnston> i think it would only be *meeting.html
<cjohnston> i guess the irc link on by and daily could be updated to point to the logs
<cjohnston> but the etherpad link would still point to the ehterpad
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, sec
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm working on the etherpad bug now
<daker> cjohnston: hhh
<cjohnston> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: if Summit.state == 'public' doesn't work
<cjohnston> daker: look on summit.html iirc
<daker> ?
<cjohnston> sorry.. JoseeAntonioR ^^
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: what's on it?
<cjohnston> what your looking for
<cjohnston> or its in actions
<JoseeAntonioR> the summit state, which can be set to public, sponsorship, review and schedule
<JoseeAntonioR> nah, either
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: let me see your code
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-15
<mhall119> daker: where did you find ?autoplay=1&amp;autohide=1 for the youtube videos?
<daker> youtube api :)
<daker> mhall119: ex http://youtube.com/embed/IDXILsX7_QI   this will not play automaticaly
<daker> but this will http://www.youtube.com/embed/IDXILsX7_QI?autoplay=1
<daker> autohide=1 will hide the tile of the video & the controls buttons
<daker> when you hover the video they will show up
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<mhall119> daker: ah, cool, looks good then
<daker> it happened to me many times
<mhall119> daker: is https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/summit/fix.1147863/+merge/152572 still being worked on?
<daker> mhall119: ya
<mhall119> daker: so we're still going to allow importing Attendee data from Launchpad, at least that was my understanding
<mhall119> cjohnston: ^^ can you confirm or deny?
<cjohnston> Yes.
<cjohnston> the correct spec is in the description of bug #1147863
<ubottu> bug 1147863 in Summit "Stop requiring someone to be 'attending' in LP" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1147863
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: hey, I had to run, mind taking a look at it now?
<JoseeAntonioR> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5615349/
<JoseeAntonioR> it's from lines 112 to 116 and then from 136 to 141
<cjohnston> s/S/s JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll change and try
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: now works for the pad, but the bottom lines don't appear
<cjohnston> JoseeAntonioR: https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/view/head:/summit/schedule/templates/schedule/actions.html
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, I was taking a look on that and thought on it
<cjohnston> I disagree with the changes to the links at the bottom
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, so I should keep them as they are now
<cjohnston> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: see http://joseeantonior.com:8000/uds-r/meeting/149/foundations-r-wubi-redesign/ (does it resolve?)
<JoseeAntonioR> the bottom lines are not appearing
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, I think I found the error
<JoseeAntonioR> and got it working now
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: would only meeting.html need the changes?
<cjohnston> virt_meeting
<cjohnston> and on daily and by_ the irc link should point to the logs
<cjohnston> the irc log
<cjohnston> everything else i thnk would be ok
<JoseeAntonioR> yeah, that's another bug
<cjohnston> nah.. same thing
<JoseeAntonioR> I still need to figure out how to get the dates :P
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: should I also link the branch to the blueprint, or only to the bug?
<cjohnston> bug
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: how should we link the irc logs instead of the webchat embed? iframe?
<cjohnston> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, working on the bug now
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: problem, I'm working with uds-r and logs aren't in irclogs.ubuntu.com, do you know where are they?
<cjohnston> http://ubottu.com/uds-logs/archives/uds-r/
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: and how should I link to the specific time? in irclogs.u.c I use #t10 for example
<cjohnston> ask whoever maintains the logs to fix them
<JoseeAntonioR> then, bug is blocked until tsimpson (I think) fixes this
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll just push the etherpad changes to merge
<cjohnston> providing the whole log is better than nothing
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, let's have this and I'll file another bug to fix that once I reach tsimpson
<JoseeAntonioR> mp for etherpad thingy submitted
<cjohnston> bug #1155416
<ubottu> bug 1155416 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "Log timestamps should be links" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155416
<cjohnston> bug #1155417
<ubottu> bug 1155417 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "Logs should be split by day" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155417
<cjohnston> bug #1155420
<ubottu> bug 1155420 in Ubuntu IRC Bots "Clean the clutter out of IRC logs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1155420
<cjohnston> I feel better.
<cjohnston> good night
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: night, and thanks!
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: ping
<nigelb> cjohnston: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: hi
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: hey, I'd like to know if bug 898590 is still relevant, so I can work on it
<ubottu> bug 898590 in Summit "Create a function to check if a launchpad user exists" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898590
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: I'm pretty sure it is. I'll look at the codebase to see where.
<nigelb> Ugh, need to install bzr
 * nigelb dislikes bzr
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<nigelb> JoseeAntonioR: Here's the essential idea, you can change the bug accordingly.
<nigelb> Do not call the lp api directly.
<nigelb> Call it through this module.
<nigelb> every lp api call will be a function in this module.
<nigelb> The idea is, it's easier to mock this module out of the way when you're testing.
<JoseeAntonioR> nigelb: but what is this going to be used for?
<nigelb> Testing.
<nigelb> You don't want to make actual api calls when you test.
<nigelb> You mock the call.
<JoseeAntonioR> I still quite don't get it
<JoseeAntonioR> mind working on that tomorrow? I need to go to bed for school
<nigelb> You need to look at the mock module.
<nigelb> That'll help
<nigelb> see if we're using it anywhere.
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll check, then
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm out for today, night!
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you please setup tarmac to run tests on 'common' and 'schedule'
<cjohnston> daker: mhall119 ?
<daker> o/
<cjohnston> daker: the link is in the invite
<mhall119> daker: cjohnston: sorry I missed it, doctor's appointment schedule changes (and delays)
<daker> np
<daker> the doctor first
#ubuntu-website 2013-03-16
<cjohnston> dont tell him that
<rsajdok> Which version of postgres is used in loco-team-portal?
<daker> rsajdok: for dev ?
<rsajdok> daker: no, on server
<daker> rsajdok: i have no idea
<rsajdok> daker: Who has?:)
<daker> Canonical sysadmins (IS)
<rsajdok> daker: I ask because I have an idea for solving one bug by using the PostGIS
<rsajdok> daker: Do you know his name?
<daker> rsajdok: think 2.0.13-2ubuntu2
<daker> i think*
#ubuntu-website 2014-03-12
<jose> mhall119: hey, the message at the bottom of the page should like to pad.ubuntu.com instead of etherpad.ubuntu.com (at least that's where summit is taking the pads from)
<mhall119> jose: file a bug: lp:summit
<jose> isn't that a custom set message?
<mhall119> after watching the re-imaginging session today, it seems I'm going to be spending some significant amount of time in that code soon
<jose> or the bug should go for changing from pad to etherpad?
<jose> :P
<mhall119> jose: I'm not sure
<mhall119> bug should just say that the text/link is wrong
<mhall119> I'll figure out how to fix it
 * jose goes and files the bug
<mhall119> thanks jose
<jose> sure, and if I can go ahead and give a hand with summit in any way let me know
<mhall119> jose: bzr branch lp:summit; hack hack hack; bzr commit; bzr push :)
<jose> haha, will try to fix a couple bugs
<jose> cjohnston: ping, have a minute?
<cjohnston> jose: Bug #1291673 ?
<ubottu> bug 1291673 in Summit "14.03 bottom text wrong" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1291673
<jose> cjohnston: nope, bug #1197855 and its MP
<ubottu> bug 1197855 in Summit "Add 'return to schedule' buttons" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1197855
<jose> https://code.launchpad.net/~jose/summit/1197855-fix/+merge/178679
<jose> I just figured out that once a meeting is proposed there's no splash page where I could put that message instead of a subnav link
<cjohnston> jose: its not a splash page
<cjohnston> it would be a message that appears under the subnav
<jose> huh? because here, when I do it, after it's done it takes you to the meeting page itself
<cjohnston> similar to the form.errors stuff
<jose> I'll check
#ubuntu-website 2014-03-13
<jose> cjohnston, mhall119: do you know where should I put the if form.is_valid?
<jose> I tried putting it on the create_meeting template and the meeting pages itself, but that wasn't it
<mhall119> jose: that usually goes into the view
<jose> hmm?
<mhall119> form.is_valid is called in the view code when you're responding to a POST
<mhall119> not in a template
<jose> oh
<jose> I'll try to look up something
<mhall119> it checks the POST data you passed into the form instance and returns true if it's all good, or false otherwise
#ubuntu-website 2015-03-12
<spagewmf> hi, I followed a Google link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick , I get a Python exceptions.TypeError
<spagewmf> I also get it from the main page link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommunityHelpWiki
<spagewmf> MoinMoin/Page.py
<cjohnston> spagewmf: it's part of an upgrade that's happening.. should be back soon
<spagewmf> cjohnston: thx, glad it's intentional :)
<cjohnston> well, intentional may be a stretch
<cjohnston> it should be back now
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-14
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dpm, dholbach, heads-up, the Community page on d.u.c is dead (https://developer.ubuntu.com/community/) for en and zh-cn. Could be the result of changes made to the zh-cn version today but... Django, you are not supposed to do this!
<davidcalle> You can view it in edit mode, but it's not publishable anymore as well.
<dpm> davidcalle, argh. Does the history tell anything?
<dholbach> it'd be interesting to see the error message
<dholbach> it says "... will be notified"
<dholbach> "we have been notified"
<davidcalle> dpm: revision log is in chinese, but nothing odd looking there, regular edits, I've been actually pinged by Liam who is doing these modifications and discovered the issue. I assume the page was working before he started working on it.
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'm asking logs
<davidcalle> "we have been notified, somehow"
<dpm> ok
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: rt filed #89693 with a request for logs and further assistance if needed.
<davidcalle> And conversations started in #webops
<davidcalle> *Monday* :)
<dpm> thanks davidcalle
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach mhall119 , re: community pages  (Mike, see log ^), the error is "DoesNotExist: Page has no publisher_draft". Have you already seen this? In any case, for starters, I'll back up the content to a new page and see if I can change the path of the broken one.
<dholbach> wow
<dholbach> how did the db get that inconsistent?
<dholbach> every page should have a draft page as well
<davidcalle> dholbach: no idea, as far as I can tell, the issue appeared when Liam was updating the zh-cn version.
<dholbach> I guess we can't run "./manage.py shell" on the machine? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: even if we could, I would be worried about running any command :D
<dholbach> hm
<davidcalle> On d.u.c switching for the last hour betwen en, zh-cn, live, draft, and guessing if I'm seeing an old server cached version or not is a trippy experience, anyway, fixed!
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: mhall119 ^
<mhall119> \o/
<dholbach> wow... so you "just" played around with the site and after a short trip it was fixed?
<mhall119> any idea what broke it in the first place?
<davidcalle> dholbach: mhall119: no i actually recreated the community sections for en and zh-cn, renamed the existing community path to community-old and the new one community. The error was appearing on the new pages as well! It disappeared when I actually deleted "community-old".
<dholbach> great work!
<davidcalle> There is still some cache of the mess on the site, so if you visit and see weird things, make sure you reload a couple times.
<davidcalle> mhall119: nope. Liam did nothing out of the ordinary. I can only assume the db went corrupted when saving an update.
<mhall119> :/
<mhall119> hopefully the upgrades in the pipeline will make that happen less easily
<mhall119> how's the migration testing going?
<davidcalle> mhall119: not tried on the server because of ^ and showdown judges coordination. I'm starting on it now.
<mhall119> davidcalle: ok, if we can get this rolling out into production this week I'd be very happy, I keep getting pinged about the API docs being wrong
<dholbach> mhall119, does that mean you want trunk + the current MPs landed?
<mhall119> dholbach: I'd like to at least get current staging branch into production
<dholbach> hum
<dholbach> what's in staging then?
<mhall119> the django upgrade
<dholbach> but your api branch is not on there or is it?
<mhall119> once that's gone into production, we can do smaller, more frequent updates for all the current MPs
<mhall119> dholbach: no, but that will be easy to land once the big upgrade is done
<dholbach> ok
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-15
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach: re: staging duc: So... there is still this bug where some actions (delete, publish) seem to take time or to have no effect, but reloading the page shows the action applied. This is annoying, but I think it's a fight for another day, we need to unblock API doc fixes and snappy asap.
<dholbach> right
<dholbach> do we have any caching in place for staging?
<davidcalle> dholbach: same wonderful caching system as prod I think :)
<dholbach> mh
<dholbach> it might be good if that could be turned off as I don't really expect many to be using staging... it'd help to uncover issues unrelated to caching :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I'll see what I can do, it could be as simple as tweaking a value in the juju config of a service
<dholbach> no worries...
<dholbach> I was just thinking out loud :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: are you testing something or can I try to redeploy without caching?
<dholbach> please redeploy :)
<davidcalle> :)
<dholbach> I'm doing something else right now :)
<davidcalle> dpm: dholbach: there were another breakage on prod this morning. The zh-cn/community page was still up but the draft would not publish. I did a quick fix by copying the page, moving children and changing paths, but I think we'll need, soon-ish, to export the db, see what's going on locally and put it back fixed (or something else), my main fear is to see the
<davidcalle> issue taking down more pages.
<davidcalle> was*
 * davidcalle lunch
<dholbach> I hope that the new django cms (using treebeard) will fix this
<davidcalle> dholbach: caching still there /me moves on
 * dholbach hugs davidcalle 
<mhall119> davidcalle: how did the db migration go?
<davidcalle> mhall119: went great following dholbach's steps!
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> are we ready to do it in production then?
<davidcalle> mhall119: looks like it - just after testing the importer with dholbach :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, feel free to go ahead without it
<dholbach> the importer won't have the necessary fixes
<dholbach> (if we go ahead without the MPs)
<dholbach> it shouldn't break anything else :)
<dholbach> I mean... not using the importer won't break other stuff :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: that's right!
<davidcalle> login.ubuntu.com down. /me grabs coffee
<mhall119> yeah, lots of stuff down just now
<mhall119> yay cloud!
<davidcalle> mhall119: and d.staging.u.c is up. That's payback.
<mhall119> lol
<davidcalle> mhall119: last time you deployed to prod was mid-january, iirc, do you remember which branch was used?
<davidcalle> (or if you have the rt around, the revno will tell us)
<davidcalle> mhall119, also, do you know if the fix you applied to the spec on wendigo made it to the lp branch?
 * davidcalle drives home, will try to finalize everything tonight and file the long, full of commands, RT
<mhall119> davidcalle: I haven't made the fix propsal to the LP branch yet, but the spec shouldn'tbe used to update production, just a juju set
<mhall119> AFAIK the production branch in LP matches what was last deployed to production
<mhall119> I don't have the last RT handy, sadly, but I'll dig through my email
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-16
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> dholbach, davidcalle, I followed the conversation on the community team channel, and this is something I actually wanted to discuss a while ago - could we document the way we use branches (and the deployment procedure) somewhere in a doc? Perhaps in a README.md file on the spec branch or on the d.u.c branches
<davidcalle> dpm: the current - actually impossible to do - way is documented in deploy.md
<davidcalle> dpm: so yeah, this will be replaced
<dholbach> cool
<dpm> awesome, thanks davidcalle
<mhall119> davidcalle: what info do you need from me?
<davidcalle> Hey mhall119 :) I've found the RT from january and it was revno 162 (hence the staging branch), so I guess we should keep it this way and request a deployment of the same branch, what do you think?
<davidcalle> (which is actually what is deployed on staging: (lp:staging/164)
<mhall119> davidcalle: we don't deploy to production from branches, only from the tarball in swift
<davidcalle> mhall119: we don't pull anything at all?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> they just do a `juju set build_label=$version` and it pulls the tarball out of swift
<davidcalle> mhall119: I was expecting something to be pulled when this config is changed :) Great
<mhall119> so the production branch should be identical to what's in production, but it's not the source of production deployments itself
<davidcalle> Ok then. /me starts to file the RT
<davidcalle> mhall119: does the following steps seem clear to you for an RT?  (end of doc) http://pad.ubuntu.com/zdvmD4Ekb6
<mhall119> starting at line 68?
<davidcalle> mhall119: yes
<mhall119> hmmm, does piping yes to a manage.py command work? Does it terminate when the manage.py command exits?
<davidcalle> mhall119: it returns "yes: write error" but actually works
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> otherwise it looks fine, just make sure they have a db backup of the last stuff before starting on this
<davidcalle> mhall119: that's the first step ;) Maybe I should make step 2: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE BACKED UP THE DATABASE
<davidcalle> Alright, let's explode prod ;)
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> burn it down!
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<davidcalle> dpm: mhall119: dholbach: you are CCed on the RT ;)
 * davidcalle throws RT over the wall and runs
<dholbach> yep, saw it :)
<mhall119> just saw it
<mhall119> now run!
<mhall119> just kidding, it'll probably take a few days before anybody tries to run it
<davidcalle> mhall119: too late I've wished a happy deployment day to Daniel this morning, they don't have a choice :)
<dpm> great
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-17
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach: dpm, I'll be coordinating with fo0bar in #webops when he is around and ready for the upgrade.
<dpm> davidcalle, looking forward to it!
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> davidcalle, how are things looking? :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: no clouds in sight! But still waiting for the pilot ;-)
<dholbach> I like the mental imagery already - let's hope it won't be a crash landing :-)
#ubuntu-website 2016-03-18
<dholbach> good morning
 * davidcalle bumps #webops
<dholbach> davidcalle, I guess you didn't get a chance to meet up with the #webops folks yesterday?
<davidcalle> dholbach: "there are quite a few tickets above your in the queue so I doubt we can get to it today. Feel free to add some prioroity to it to move it up the queue"
<mhall119> dpm: ^^ can you add some priority to our deployment ticket? It likely won't be touched today, but if it can be top of the list on Monday that would be great
<mhall119> RT#89791
<dpm> mhall119, asking on #is, I can't remember how I did it last time
<dpm> in fact, I think they had to do it for me
<dpm> <nodoubleg> dpm: your ticket is in the queue, and the score has already been bumped quite a bit.
<dpm>  dpm: my suggestion would be to bug your friendly local neighborhood webops vanguard for assistance.
<dpm> <nodoubleg> they'll have a much better idea of what's going on, and when your stuff can realistically happen.
<davidcalle> dpm: did that this morning, ended up asking on the rt itself as well
<dpm> <nodoubleg> dpm: I don't know what all they've got going on with the currently open tickets, but I think that would be possible.
<dpm>  dpm: the WVG will know for sure though.
<dpm> so yes, ping-pong
